# 3 MTE SSC P7 2-Mode LED Flashlight.lots of pics



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

HI, just wanted to share my lights with you guys.Some pics with two lights on and three on.


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

some more pics.the second pic is with three lights on high.


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

one more


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Some questions...and some requests. I'm still waiting for my P-7 torch to show from China. It should of been here by now.. anyway, What are your impressions of the torch's beam pattern / throw? Do you like the two modes that were given you with the torch? Is the light output useful when on low mode ( using just one )? Is it as bright as you thought it would be? Did you do a run time test yet of the torch on high? How long does it run before starting to dim?
Now the requests...More beam pics ..:smilewinkgrin: ... only could you find a plain straight away dirt section?...and this time maybe use some small paper cups for reference ( ...say at 25ft...50ft...100ft...etc.)
Personally I'm more interested in what just one does on the bars aimed a little more forward. Then helmet mounted by itself.. lastly, helmet and bar mounted together pointed between 50 and 100ft each so I can judge the cumulative beam patterns and throw. I know doing photo shots is a b*t*h but they are so appreciated..TIA :thumbsup:


----------



## notenoughtime (Sep 7, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Some questions...and some requests. I'm still waiting for my P-7 torch to show from China. It should of been here by now.. anyway, What are your impressions of the torch's beam pattern / throw? Do you like the two modes that were given you with the torch? Is the light output useful when on low mode ( using just one )? Is it as bright as you thought it would be? Did you do a run time test yet of the torch on high? How long does it run before starting to dim?
> Now the requests...More beam pics ..:smilewinkgrin: ... only could you find a plain straight away dirt section?...and this time maybe use some small paper cups for reference ( ...say at 25ft...50ft...100ft...etc.)
> Personally I'm more interested in what just one does on the bars aimed a little more forward. Then helmet mounted by itself.. lastly, helmet and bar mounted together pointed between 50 and 100ft each so I can judge the cumulative beam patterns and throw. I know doing photo shots is a b*t*h but they are so appreciated..TIA :thumbsup:


AGREED on the detailed beamshots! thanks.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice lights!!!!! now have careful with the train :smilewinkgrin: 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Some questions...and some requests. I'm still waiting for my P-7 torch to show from China. It should of been here by now.. anyway, What are your impressions of the torch's beam pattern / throw? Do you like the two modes that were given you with the torch? Is the light output useful when on low mode ( using just one )? Is it as bright as you thought it would be? Did you do a run time test yet of the torch on high? How long does it run before starting to dim?
> Now the requests...More beam pics ..:smilewinkgrin: ... only could you find a plain straight away dirt section?...and this time maybe use some small paper cups for reference ( ...say at 25ft...50ft...100ft...etc.)
> Personally I'm more interested in what just one does on the bars aimed a little more forward. Then helmet mounted by itself.. lastly, helmet and bar mounted together pointed between 50 and 100ft each so I can judge the cumulative beam patterns and throw. I know doing photo shots is a b*t*h but they are so appreciated..TIA :thumbsup:


Here you go.
Beam? little more on the flood side.
Two mode? low off high off. didn't want more than 2 mode,I like it.
Just one on low mode? not good.I use low mode when there's street lights.
Bright as you thought it would be? well this is my first led light so yeah it's bright.
Did you do a run time test yet of the torch on high? not yet,but I did ride for an hour on high and it didn't dim.

25ft 50ft 75ft
pic 1 - 1 bar mount light on low
pic 2 - 1 helmet light on high
pic 3 - 1 bar mount light on high
pic 4 - 1 bar and 1 helmet on high

50ft 100ft
pic 5 - 1 bar and 1 helmet on high


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Excellent !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the quick feedback!! The one I ordered is a little different than yours. Since it will have a different reflector, hopefully it will have more of a spot. Regardless, the last photo (# 5 ) gives me some hope. Oh, did I thank you yet?


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

Your welcome anything to help. Which light did you order? When you get it please post some beam shots. I ordered 2 Fenix Digital L2D Black Premium Q5 for spot and it's going on my helmet.


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

2 Fenix Digital L2D Black Premium Q5 180 lumens each 2.4hrs on AA's


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

JYP, your helmet looks almost alien with those lights perched on top 

Nice lights BTW.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

JYP said:


> Your welcome anything to help. *Which light did you order?* When you get it please post some beam shots. I ordered 2 Fenix Digital L2D Black Premium Q5 for spot and it's going on my helmet.


I ordered this one > http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/mtereg-superbright-lumens-flashlight-torch-p-982.html
It was cheaper though when I placed the order. Deal Extreme was even cheaper but was sold out at the time. It's been almost a month since I placed the order. No doubt there was a shipping delay because of demand. Usually my orders arrive in 10-13 days.  When the P-7 torch gets here I'll post some beam shots of it compared to my other LED lights> ( Dinotte 200L & 600L , Cree R-2 torch ) If it doesn't come by the end of the week I'm going to be foaming at the mouth. ...25 days and counting.. :incazzato:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*IT'S HERE !!* Finally !...After I got home tonight I decided to do a quickie test with the torch helmet mounted. Unfortunately tonight turned out not to be a great night for a test due to the heavy humidity. The air outside is so thick right now you could cut it with a knife ( 88% humidity ), nevertheless I wasn't about to let that stop me. :ihih:

*The Initial 15 min test:* _Low mode test:_ First I must note that I am very lucky to have the helmet I have that seems to work very well with torches. Mounting it only takes 30sec using just a long piece of velcro. Behind my home there are numerous paved bike paths. Since it is close by this is where I do my quickie test rides. With my Dinotte 600L bar mounted and the P-7 torch helmet mounted I made my way out the door. The low beam on this torch is very dim, maybe about 80-100 lumens ( if that ). Still, it works very well when looking at something close ( 5-10ft ) Using the 600L _on low_ coupled with _the low on the torch_ the two beams complimented each other very well. This would make a great combo for slow climbs up steep fire roads. The ad for the torch states that the torch will run for 15 hrs on low. I have no idea if that is true but even if it last 10hrs that would be so cool. Though I didn't test the torch on the bars I have no doubt that the low setting will work much better on the bars since the light is closer to the ground. ** update ** I just did a quick comparison of the P-7 on low as compared to the _Dinotte 200L on low_. Almost the exact amount of light. The 200L is slightly whiter than the P-7 which although just as bright, is a little more bluish. However the P-7 torch definitely beats the 200L ( standard lens ) for spill. If you are like me there are times when you really want to ride with minimal light. For "Stealth riding" I think the low setting on this torch will work very well. ***
*THE HIGH BEAM TEST :* When I came to a straight section I hit the torches High beam....Wow...awesome. The spill from this torch is very impressive. Even with the 600L on high the spill from the P-7 was able to over power the spill of the 600L. I am though somewhat saddened by the fact that the beam from this torch seems very much to be a flood pattern. ( I really wanted more of a spot ) Nevertheless, the total output from the beam is quite impressive and does seem to throw *_beyond 100 ft_. ( * that is my initial impression. My over all opinion is likely to change once I starting using it more or do a more precise throw test. ) Still with the 600L on high and the P-7 torch on high I think I'm seeing somewhere around 1000-1200 lumens. ( * I think the P-7 torch is somewhere around 600 lumens, rough estimate with fresh battery ) I have no doubt when I start doing those fast down-hills that the increased spill of the P-7 is really going to add another dimension of visibility to my rides. Time will only tell though if I will continue to like it as much as my first impression would make me think. I can't wait till the weekend comes so I can ride some _real trails_. Hopefully I will get some clearer air and not have to deal with all the reflective glare that I did tonight. After I get some more rides in I promise to do a whole slew of comparison photos which _should _make some people happy. * ~ * ~ *


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

It's about time you got your lights or light.:thumbsup: There are good lights for the money if you didn't want to spend alot on lights. Lets see some beam shots 600l vs P7 and 200l vs P7.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Cat Man Do, sounds impressive, went with twin R2's 250lumens a shot for the time being here, reasoning being 2hour run time area off the 18650's, going to wait patiently for a CREE MRE or whatever and avoid Seouls in future.

Looking forward to Pics, pls compare to your R2's aswell pls!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Cat Man Do, sounds impressive, went with twin R2's 250lumens a shot for the time being here, reasoning being 2hour run time area off the 18650's, going to wait patiently for a CREE MRE or whatever and avoid Seouls in future.
> 
> Looking forward to Pics, pls compare to your R2's aswell pls!!


Yes, I most certain will do a comparison with the R-2 torch. Last night I did take the R-2 with me and did compare it too the P-7 torch. Obviously there is no comparison when it comes to total lumen out put. The P-7 is a spill monster...lots of light...everywhere. Throw distance though is another issue completely. Unfortunately with the heavy air last night and the high degree of particulate matter in the air it was really hard to judge throw. They did look rather close last night but with clearer air the R-2 might go farther. Regardless, what the P-7 torch lacks in throw it seems to make up in shear volume of light. At least that is my first impression.
I really am glad you mentioned the R-2 torch ( you have (?) ) Since I now have 2 x 18650 batteries I decided to throw one in my R-2 torch ( with regulated drop-in ). If you remember someone told me ( in another thread ) that doing this would most likely lower the lumen output. Well, I have some interesting news...it works fine! If there is a diminished output it must be very minute because I *_couldn't tell the difference_ ( * aimed 100+ ft. away ). That means if I want longer run time all I have to do is throw one of the 18650's in and presto-change-o....1.75-2 hr run time on one battery..:thumbsup:



> *JYP said:*...Lets see some beam shots 600l vs P7 and 200l vs P7.


Yes indeed...I most certainly will be doing both of those too. I'll also do a 2 x 200L bar setup vs the P-7 to boot as well. The reason the order took so long ( it seems ) is that the 
Chinese web site expedited the order out to a company in Colorado Springs, Co. I was given no explanation for this delay but I do have a theory. I figured the Chinese were so swamped with orders that they had to sub-contract out the labor to have someone else assemble just to meet their dead line. I can't complain, the torch looks real good. The threads are nice and clean and smooth as silk. All the parts disassemble very easily...a very nice build indeed. The box itself still has the Chinese mailing info on it. When I got the package it was delivered via FedEx Express...most definitely an added expense for the Chinese. It was suppose to come air mail. I guess that is why they raised their prices.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting, my R2 drop ins from DX with a 18650 is just useless totally, I've ordered another 2 x R2 torches already, which look like they'll take 18650's and give me 2hours+ run times which is what i'm after, slap them both on full and forget them.

Be here all being well tommorow / Monday so find out then!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...Just an added note concerning the MTE SSC P-7 torch I have...As I mentioned before ( somewhere ) this torch is identical to another MTE torch that I already own. The only difference between the two other than the P-7 LED is the fact that the other torch has a smooth reflector vs the P-7's textured reflector. Anyway I decided to test the P-7 using the smooth reflector since it looked like it might just fit over the much larger P-7 led. I was able to make it work only it wasn't quite a perfect fit, just a tad too small a hole where it drops in over the led. Interesting though, it did change the beam pattern of the torch to much more of a center hot spot ( with diminished side spill ). Unfortunately, there was a big dark spot in the center hot spot area. I think this is because the reflector couldn't quite clear the dome of the P-7. Still, this is encouraging. Perhaps someone will make a smooth reflector for the P-7 led that will work with the MTE torches. Most people probably won't want it but those of us looking for a killer spot helmet torch won't hesitate to make the switch.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I knackered the reflector on my P7 so I sanded off the paint and polished the reflector to a perfect sheen, which improved the spot but left donut holes and improved the spill on standard to.

Takes HOURS though, and still wasteful compared to the paint sadly


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

MTE SSC P7 8 Mode ordered ( figuring Medium for climbs required ), 10days I guess till it arrives as it's in stock at the moment.

The new R2's failed  as they won't take 18650's so @40min run time expected, just not enough, 70mins for these seems the norm which is nearly twice as good.

Figuring for the Bars P4 using 18650 100lumens + R2 250lumen cr123's for fast sections ( maybe 2 if i can fix a switch LOL ) and 1 R2 250lumen on my head for fast sections to.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Perhaps someone will make a smooth reflector for the P-7 led that will work with the MTE torches. Most people probably won't want it but those of us looking for a killer spot helmet torch won't hesitate to make the switch.


A smooth reflector will most likely show up the gaps between dies. So you'll get 4 squares of light. The orange peel blurs this out.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> A smooth reflector will most likely show up the gaps between dies. So you'll get 4 squares of light. *The orange peel blurs this out*.


Yep, that it does. Tonight I was working on the smooth reflector and managed to enlarge the hole enough so that it dropped over the P-7. The outcome of this was that the dark spot in the center of the beam became an almost perfect black hole..:sad: ..Oh well, so much for that idea. When I put the orange peel reflector back in I discovered by accident that the center hot spot can be adjusted a tad by loosening the head from the LED mount. Unfortunately I don't think I can use it like that because the head is too loose. I suppose if I wanted to gunk the threads up with Locktite it might work but I don't think I'll go there....Now if someone would just make a reflector / adjustable optic for the P-7.... Side note: this has got me thinking what the MC-E beam patterns will look like.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Side note: this has got me thinking what the MC-E beam patterns will look like.


Troutie found some beamshots from carlco.
On the frosted optics (=op reflector) it looks ok. Not sure if they are real or computer generated images.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

My P7 will be relegated to bar duties for sure when I can get a cheapish MCE torch 


If I like this P7 I'll likely order a 2nd one for double helmet use or bars if the range is poor run them both in medium most of the time, but they'll both work great on the bars from the pics above, then 2 x MCE on my head I bet, so call it 2500lumens total max output


----------



## MR99SI (Aug 7, 2007)

Some good links for P7 torches!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=180867


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

This is NUTS !!






He definately needs to head mount it, guess he's ridden it 100's of times and the light shows up more than the video suggests.

Looking forward to my MTE arriving, @9days i guess


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*MTE SSC P-7 ( C-bin ) torch:* First trail test ride; *Setup : Dinotte 600L bar mounted, MTE P-7 two mode torch helmet mounted.* Helmet light comparisons based on my usual setup of R-2 torch / 200L combo.
*The ride:* This particular ride is an out an back with lots of rolling hills. Some of those hills are technical and rocky in spots. As I made my way down some of those hills I couldn't help but notice how well I was seeing. Not so much for the added throw distance but when ever I came up on those rocky areas ( with lots of turns ) I was seeing so much more trail. Need I say, this gave me more confidence to ride a little faster than what I normal do in these spots. This is definitely where the P-7 excelled. I also noticed that there was no harsh glare like when I used my Dinotte 600L helmet mounted. Whenever I came to a climb I would power down to the low level with both lights. Since mine is the two mode I got my first taste of using it on the technical climbs. Since I have a Dinotte 600L I have all the light I need for climbs so the very low light level of the P-7's low mode ( 100L est. ) was not too bad although I certainly could have wished for another 50L. Judging the run time of the P-7 was hard to do because I was alternating the light level on every hill. To be fair I'm going to have to ballpark this a bit. I would say it ran for at least 45min. on the high level before there was any noticeable decrease in light output. After that I probably ran it another 15-20 min on high with the output still bright but somewhere around *450-500L *estimate. This still is a very bright and useable amount of light and I had no problems seeing any of the rocks or choosing the right lines. As a matter of fact, I was getting all the lines right tonight. This usually doesn't happen on all my night rides so I feel it is very important to note. I like the added visibility this torch gives me!
Towards the end of the ride when changing modes the torch did flicker a couple times. I wasn't really sure why this was happening but sometimes it didn't go into high mode unless I messed with the back of the torch. Nevertheless I used only one battery ( Ultrafire 
18650 Li-ion protected battery ) the whole ride. Total ride time was about 1.5hrs. When I got home I decided to let the torch run just to see how much longer it would go. With a fan blowing on the torch I let her rip. After about 35min I turned the torch off so I could compare it to my Dinotte 200L with flood optic. The P-7 was still brighter, but not much more. ( 250L est. ) After 45 minutes the output was about 200L. I let it run another 5min. than stopped the test. In summary, total run time was somewhere around 2hrs and 15min with various high/low mode changes. This would leave me to believe that you could expect maybe 1hr to 1hr and 15min run time on high at lumen levels between 600 and 500, another 1/2 hr after that between 500 and 250L and then diminished levels after that. Not too bad for a $55 torch and one 2400amh, 18650 li-ion battery! :thumbsup: Oh, one more thing to note. I took the helmet off after about riding for 30min and compared it to my Dinotte 600L by holding it at bar level. The two light's output levels are so close that it is almost impossible to tell them apart! The 600L is still my favorite light but it did cost about $300 more...


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

6x's the price for the same output  okay not entirely fair as the 600L has batterys and a charger and a better mount and will likely give more years of service ( Switches on these torches suck sadly )

So I should get 2 1/2 hours on Medium mode ( depending on the Medium modes output )

Still thinking 2 P7's in Medium mode on my head then slap 1 or both upto full power for fast sections, have 1000 - 1200lumens on tap then and a sensible run time and keeps them running cooler for longer torch life.

5hours run time with a quick 2min battery change, drop to 1 P7 on climbs and alternate which one and even longer!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> ...Still thinking 2 P7's in Medium mode on my head then slap 1 or both upto full power for fast sections, have 1000 - 1200lumens on tap then and a sensible run time and keeps them running cooler for longer torch life...


This sounds like a very good idea. I wish mine had a medium mode ( 300L ). I've been thinking of trying mine with my Dinotte 200L in combo like I did with my R-2 torch. That would give me 800 lumens with fresh batteries ( helmet mounted ) I'll at least try this once but I have to admit I really like not having wires coming off my helmet. The clicky button on my P-7 looks like it can disassembled. If possible I'm going to try to thread some wires through the rear clicky so I can run an additional 4800mah battery in parallel with the internal battery. Since two 18650 batteries are so light they would be easy to mount to the back of the helmet. That would give me about 7200mah and should give me at least 2.5-3hrs at 600 lumens with diminished after that. Before I do that though I'm going to see how well the torch holds up over time. If there are no problems with the LED overheating then I'll consider doing the upgrade.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Wires going to the rucksack are nothing but a pain for sure 1 of my requirements is NO WIRES.

Yeah, look inside the switch you'll see 2 holes put a fork or something into both of them and it'll just unscrew normally.

You'll need to dump the battery inside though, connect 1 wire to the back of the LED near the spring and solder to the other to the body of the torch, but I can't find any 18650 battery holders, remember to 4 wires going into 2 no going through the other battery or you'll up the voltage and BANG 

I'll run a 200L+ R2 just for fast sections ( 1 light and speed = BAD ) in the short term.

DX haven't posted mine yet, so it'll be mid next week no doubt


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice work guys. Has anyone seen a handlebar/flashlight quick release type of mount that lets you take things things on/off easily?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a loop of inner tube, with a strip under it to protect my bars and stop it slipping, never let me down yet!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> *Turveyd Said*:...You'll need to dump the battery inside though, connect 1 wire to the back of the LED near the spring and solder to the other to the body of the torch,


 Now that I think about it..there is no access to the positive terminal from the rear of the torch. If I was looking for a series connection I might be able to make it work, unfortunately I need a parallel setup. I guess that means eliminating the battery and replacing with a dummy battery. That way when the external batteries are done I can unplug them and replace the dummy battery with a fresh 18650 and keep riding. ( edit: crap...just now realized I'd have to replace the clicky as well..:idea: ) I'm not sure but there might be enough room in the battery tube to run some small gauge wires down to the positive terminal. There is some room...I tried 20 gauge but it is too big. If I use too small a gauge the insulation of the wires might wear thin ( or overheat )....if that happened...well... ....I really don't want to think about it..:bluefrown: ...:idea:



> * bee said:*...Nice work guys. Has anyone seen a handlebar/flashlight quick release type of mount that lets you take things things on/off easily?


 I've never mounted a larger torch to my handlebars yet but I have 
used a smaller ( 1 x LIR123 ) torch bar mounted. What I did was use an old bike 
computer mount ( cateye ) as a platform, lay the torch on it and use an elastic hair 
band Dinotte style to hold the torch in place. With a smaller torch it worked real well, however with a larger one a stronger band would most likely be needed. For larger torches I think I would probably buy a Two-fish torch holder. It looks well made and should release rather easily.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep not easy to get wires to it, especially if you still want to be able to drop a battery in for worst case, just slap enough 18650's together to never need that, do some soldering and forget about that side I say.

Changed my P7 order to 1 of these due to no stock of the other 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12060

It's not C Bin, so slightly lower performance LED sadly, should be smaller and lighter than the other though which will help with running 2 at once. Still gets good reviews though.

It was in stock when I ordered it to


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Ohhh if you tape 5 18650's together, wired parallel into a pack, just use your existing charger, with a dummy battery ( tape over the ends ), run 2 wires off and connect to the pack, it'll just take 24hours most likely to charge but still work the same as 1 battery.

Use protected cells to be safe, then they'll all stop charging when full on there own maybe ??

Also, you'll reduce the Draw and Voltage drop off each battery so should make it easier for them to pump out 2.8ah's of juice to power the P7's nearer there full potential.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

What model mounts did you order for handlebars and for helmet? Are those from Deal Extreme too? SKU numbers?

Thanks.


----------



## Capt. Z (Jan 24, 2008)

*2 battery P7 torch*

There is a similar torch with 2 batteries, but I would assume it's too heavy or bulky.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14396


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I had the single battery version of that, HUGE and HEAVY with only 1 Battery so 2 would be a killer, too heavy to head mount even on it's own.

Output wasn't anything special and the reflector died in no time heat or just a poor one ?? which ruined it


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> What model mounts did you order for handlebars and for helmet? Are those from Deal Extreme too? SKU numbers?
> 
> Thanks.


TwoFish lockblocks for handlebars 3 for $15.99 or 1 for $7.49
https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=92&products_id=274

Universal Nylon Mount for Flashlights and Lasers for helmet. SKU 12000 1 for $2.50
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12000


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...Beam shots coming tonight...


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, shame I've had to order the older smaller version good old DX


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*MTE P-7 torch ( C-bin ) Photo Comparisons:* Taking good night photos is never easy. My camera is a Sony Cyber-shot digital with one night setting. The photos turned out better this time because I remembered how to use the timer. It was a juggling act though because I set my tripod on a small cooler to give it more height. It was real hard holding the bike up and messing with the camera at the same time. Unfortunately I forgot to bring the pen and paper so I could remember what pictures were with what combo...:madman: ....:incazzato: ...Anyway, that means I can only put the pictures up that I know for sure what the combo was...( sorry about that... ) I used small pieces of cardboard for markers...They are posted at 25, 50, 100,150 ft. respectively. I should of used bigger markers (sorry), some of them fell down while I was still taking photos..( slap )..Oh well S**t happens. The service road is a light colored fine gravel. The tree to the right is about 100ft away. The top of the hill looks to be about 200ft away and is visible in the last photo.
Damn, I can only upload five photos at a time anyway.. .... ( *edit...forgot to mention the 600L is set on high )

*The Photo's*
1) 600L bar mounted
2) P-7 torch, bar mounted
3) P-7 helmet, 600L bar mounted
4) 600L bar mounted, 200L+R2 torch combo helmet mounted
5) 600L bar mounted, P-7+R2 torch combo helmet mounted


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice beamshots:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Z (Jan 24, 2008)

A picture can say more than a 1000 words.

I was planning to ride a few night rides in the winter time with my wife and some MTB friends through our woods. Don't wanted to invest several hundred Dollars for some lights, the P7 seems to be the way to go. Just need to carry some spare batteries with me.

As far as I can remember most guys around here only use one helmet mounted light.

I had twice used an old Halogen light which was not too bad, thou it was a lot dimmer than a P7 and had a more yellow light than the LED lights.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jun 12, 2007)

msxtr said:


> Nice lights!!!!! now have careful with the train :smilewinkgrin:


LOL! I was thinking nearly the same thing: apart from the height of the light above the tracks, he definitely looks like an oncoming train!


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

They all look really close don't they.

The P7 seems to beat the 600L slightly, whiter maybe.
no.4 looks very useable not quite as bright up close though.
No.5 gives no.3 a slight boost up close and gives a good punch out to 120ft area range, which is PERFECT.

Sadly, I've only got @200lumens on the bars, but I will be running a R2 on my head with my P7


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

For the Price Capt Z put 2 of these on your head, use 1 in medium for climbs for double the run time, 1in full for general duties, slap both on for fast sections, and alternate the 1 your using so they both run out similar time so you've always got 2 P7's for fast sections.

More than enough power for fast stuff hopefully, and double your run time before you have to stop and mess with batterys, which will likely be 2hourly still. ( your mates will get annoyed if you stop every hour /40mins for a change )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*My thoughts*....You can't beat the value of the P-7 torches. The pictures speak volumes. Of course you get what you pay for...the quality of these torches is still questionable. As the pictures show the output of a P-7 torch looks very much like the Dinotte 600L. I would not go as far as to suggest that the P-7 is better...it is just cheaper. The quality and features of the Dinotte 600L far surpass one of these torches. Still, if you're on a budget and want tons of light you can't beat one of these torches. 
Comparing my other helmet setup ( Dinotte 200L + R-2 torch ) to the P-7 torch; The R-2 / 200L combo does surprising well. The R-2 torch can actually out throw the P-7 slightly although the P-7 has a much superior overall output and beam pattern for coverage inside the 100ft range. This point was not so obvious in viewing the photos but is very obvious once you start to ride. When I held the R-2 torch up while using the P-7 ...thats when things got interesting. Wow!...I was seeing over 200ft. Too bad I can't run that combo but running two torches on the helmet is a little awkward in my book. I have no problem using the Dinotte 200L coupled with a torch because you can just let the 200L run since it has longer running times and mounts very easily using one of the nylon ( rubber-like ) torch mounts.
It needs to be said that all of these lights look impressive when looking at the still photos. In real life you will be riding over much darker surfaces much of the time and so viewable distance will vary according to terrain. Since much of what is seen in the 100ft range determines your chosen line, a helmet mounted P-7 wins hands down for it's awesome light output and self-contained wireless simplicity. When I get a chance I'll post some pictures of my helmet with the torch mounted to it....enough said...time to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds good, Wednesday is my expected date so will be trying mine out.

Just got back from a night ride 3hours of madness, loads of road to just to get the miles in, my R2 torch i just got is bright for 10mins then drops to 18650 battery level  Arrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so rode all of it on 100lumen with occasional 2nd torch and total 200lumens and despite the mud still got on fine, so a P7 and huge viewing area but about the same brightness as these 2 sounds great as I nearly missed a few obstacles riding around by mainly a small spot.

I'll likely go 2 P7's, then move 1 P7 to the Bars when the MC E is available which will be a throw monster no doubt.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Not knowing too much about this, is there a link to the MC E or can you tell me the specs.

Thx



EDIT: FOUND IT.

MB


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Helmet mounting the P-7 torch*: I suppose there must be a variety of ways to mount a torch to a helmet but if you can find a helmet that has a nice center slot doing this becomes much easier. Unfortunately, most newer helmets have all kinds of fancy air slots. Your best bet if helmet shopping is to look at the cheaper models. Mine is a Bell that I bought 5-6 years ago ( $40 ). 
It has a real nice center air slot that nestles the torch nicely. In the first photo you'll notice that I've taken a piece of inner tube and wrapped it around the torch. This was done to give the torch more grip on the helmet outer surface. You'll also notice that I built up a small pad at the rear of the torch. This too was done using a wad of inner tube and then taped to the back of the torch. I only needed to do this to make the torch aim better. A secondary benefit of this is that the torch is even more stable and more adjustable. Then the velcro is threaded through the other slots...and away you go. Just be careful with the velcro. If it catches the inside of the helmet padding it will tear it off if you pull too hard. Lastly, make sure you have the soft side of the velcro facing out so you don't have the scratchy part rubbing your head. So far this system works great. Once you get the hang of it you can change batteries in less than a minute...:thumbsup:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got 4 useable slots on my helmet, 2 of them point a tad too high, 2 go abit more low, but all point forward so it's okay and offer abit of wiggle room, just use some foam ( dish cleaner ) to raise the front or rear, although the MTE's size in 2 of the slots should sit at the perfect height.

No sign of today, almost definately tommorow for the MTE, thursday worst case!! 

Good job DX doesn't ship quicker cause my house would be even fuller of lights


----------



## Capt. Z (Jan 24, 2008)

*What's wrong with my helmet?*

All the slots on my helmet point backwards. :madman:


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

ordered one from kaidomain, says they have it in stock as opposed to dealextreme&#8230;

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1284

gonna try my luck with this mounted to my helmet and mount two X5's that i already own on my handle bar.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

How many lumens and how long does the P7 last on high mode?
What about the lumens and runtime on medium?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Realistically 600lumens fresh battery, dropping to 500lumens when it starts to drop off @70mins, 90mins it hits 250lumens and game over really.

Should be 50% power so @2hour run time and 300lumens, but the spot isn't going to be bright in medium as it's a huge spot / flood light.

I order when DX had them in stock, had to change the order to this one.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12060

Abit smaller and lighter still gets good reviews fingers cross here tommorow, if not thursday!!


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

I plan to get one of these and mod it so just the lamp part is on the helmet with a wire leading to a 6600mah 3.7v Li-Ion pack in my camel back. Should be good for at least 2.5 hours of full power.

Anyone know of a driver that can put out the current needed for a P7 that can take higher input voltage?


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Turveyd said:


> Realistically 600lumens fresh battery, dropping to 500lumens when it starts to drop off @70mins, 90mins it hits 250lumens and game over really.
> 
> Should be 50% power so @2hour run time and 300lumens, but the spot isn't going to be bright in medium as it's a huge spot / flood light.
> 
> ...


Turveyd, thanks for the info. Could you please post your opinions about your new P7 torch when you get it, either to this thread, or preferrably to a new thread. I'd love to hear your opinions on it.

I didn't quite understand what you meant above. Correct me if I am wrong on this, but after 90 minutes, the P7 cuts off at 250 lumens? Is my interpretation correct? And how would you know that since you haven't received your P7 torch yet? Is that runtime from the manufacturer? Thanks, just wondering.

What I'd really like to know is at what lumens in the medium mode of that particular flashlight. Some people on other forums are saying that the medium mode of the 5 mode DealExtreme P7 flashlight, must be far less than 50% lumens of the max mode. Not quite sure how they know that either.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

formulaone33 said:


> I plan to get one of these and mod it so just the lamp part is on the helmet with a wire leading to a 6600mah 3.7v Li-Ion pack in my camel back. Should be good for at least 2.5 hours of full power.
> 
> Anyone know of a driver that can put out the current needed for a P7 that can take higher input voltage?


Yes, others have had the same idea..including me. I already have a nice 4800mah 3.7volt battery I bought from BatterySpace that should give me about 1hr & 45min. on high...with maybe another 40 min after that with diminished output. That would be real nice. 7200mah would be even nicer.  Probably 2.5hr on high. Now about the driver, you need to read this thread > http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=439969



> * bee said:* ..What I'd really like to know is at what lumens in the medium mode of that particular flashlight. Some people on other forums are saying that the medium mode of the 5 mode DealExtreme P7 flashlight, must be far less than 50% lumens of the max mode. Not quite sure how they know that either.


...you need to read this thread > http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=427380
The guy reviewed his 7-mode P-7 torch and ran a run test with the torch on medium. He claimed to get around 6-7 hrs. His torch was not a C-bin P-7 however. Judging from the beam shot he provided I would think the out put somewhere around 230 to 200lm if he is getting 6-7hrs before the light fades. My torch is only a two mode. The lower mode looks to be about 100lm. The manufacture claims it will run for 15hr on low..( only why would you want to.. )...So...perhaps 7hrs on medium at 200lm is my guess. The C-bins will probably be a little brighter but also run a little shorter. I wish they would make a 3 mode torch with the medium being around 350lm...now that would be sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Postmans come and gone and didn't leave me any presents so 99% tomorow which is a shame as I've got a ride on tonight 

CatMan, so you are looking at a 50min run time on high, other poster was saying 70mins before he noticed it start to drop.

I HATE leads so not planning on modifying here personally.

BEE the battery protection will kick in @90mins from what I read somewhere so off it goes.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Postmans come and gone and didn't leave me any presents so 99% tomorow which is a shame as I've got a ride on tonight
> 
> *CatMan, so you are looking at a 50min run time on high, other poster was saying 70mins before he noticed it start to drop.*
> 
> ...


...the estimate I gave before was a ballpark est. because I was riding. Tonight, when I get home I will do a run test inside my house. That should be a better reference to go by. Regardless, I'm sure other people will get different results or have a different opinion. Unless you have a lumen meter it is really hard to tell the difference between 600lm and 500lm. Still, I would think 1hr on high ( 600lm ) is what most will see..plus or minus 10 minutes.
As to the battery protection ....the protection on mine never kicked in. After mine got down to < 200lm I stopped the test. As you might recall the ballpark figure on runtime I gave before ( trail + home ) was over two hours. Still, running it straight..non-stop...I would think 90min might be a safe place to stop if you were running an unprotected battery. Tonight I'll post up with a more detailed report on run time with the torch on high.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*MTE P-7 torch c-bin battery run test:* This is my first controlled non-stop run test. Unfortunately the results are not what I was hoping for. To add some flavor to the test I was trying to take pictures ( outside ) from my balcony but most of the pictures didn't turn out...what a bummer. Probably my fault for moving the light around too much. Anyway, I did take some notes. This is what I observed:
*after 10mins*, still very bright.....*after 20min,* small drop in output, maybe drop of 50lms.....*after 30min*, another 50lm drop.....*after 50min*, output looks to be around 500lm as compared to my Dinotte 600L on high. The 600L is brighter but not by much.....*after 60min,* output looks close to 450lm. As the output continued to drop I started to have problems with turning the torch on to high. *After 80min*., The switch is giving me fits  It seems the switch ( or driver )doesn't like it when the battery voltage is low. If I let the torch off for a minute or so it comes back on high. The output at this point was slightly lower than the Dinotte 600L on medium. I suppose I could of milked some more out of it but I have a low tolerance when it comes to fussing with finicky lights.
*Additional Thoughts:* The P-7 torch seems to work fine up to about an hour. No doubt if you conserve the light by turning it off for climbs you are going to get brighter / longer periods of useable light. The torch did heat up a bit when I first started even though I was using a fan. After about 15min it cooled a bit although it stayed warm throughout the test. What I will probably do for the time being is just switch the battery out when the switching starts to act up. I guess I can live with that ...for now ....now if I drill a hole...run two 18650's in parallel...:yesnod:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Being direct drive I expected the drop as the battery voltage drops sadly  hoped it wouldn't be so pronounced but hey.

The voltage will get too a level, where it'll confuse the detecting mode change hardware, will my 5 mode be better ??? doubt it, someone else picked up on that, too.

looking like R2 with a 18650 always on ( will change to the Q5 later ) for 100lumen @ 5hour run time general use and the P7 used sparingly then much like I've been doing with the R2 200L+.

still waiting for my P7 here, hopefully today!!


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

KD shipped out my P7 C-bin today. Nothing from DX regarding my stuff ordered through them, including battery & charger for the P7!  Maybe I should have ordered everything from KD, but I liked DX's offering better.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

My DX ordered P7 shipped Saturday, normally be here Tuesday / Wednesday at the latest, maybe that entire area is lagging due to the olympics or something 

Hopefully tommorow, can try it out tommorow night then


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

Got some glow in the dark paint.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Still no sign, come on postal service longest it's taken i had the last R2's from DX in no time, nearing 2 weeks here


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Arrived today OHHHHHHH the Trustfire huge 1 was definately crap, this one, just lights up the entire garden, not a little spot like the R2's all of the garden is lit and is almost like it's day light.

Medium mode is like @20% output, it'll do alongside a 100lumen torch as the spills okay for climbs and stuff.

I LOVE IT!!!

And I want 1 on the bars too 

Then a 2nd 1 on my head, then then then then then


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad that you're happy, it's like Christmas when things arrive from DX. 
Can we have some pics please.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep I have a DX Xmas every 2 weeks here these days, got the switches to fix the R2 torch that arrived dead to.

Very shame I wasted money / time on that Trustfire waste of space, it was trying to be a thrower with a LED not suitable for that, stick to the small reflectors IMHO!!!


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking like the P7 in Medium will boost a 100lumen ish torch with a 18650 so long run time enough to be useable to the same level as 2 x lumens 100's, to extend the battery life hugely.

Although so bright I'll likely just leave it on Full power and change batterys frequently!!

Shame it's pissing it down tonight, tommorow night free though


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Looking like the P7 in Medium will boost a 100lumen ish torch with a 18650 so long run time enough to be useable to the same level as 2 x lumens 100's, to extend the battery life hugely.
> 
> Although so bright I'll likely just leave it on Full power and change batterys frequently!!
> 
> Shame it's pissing it down tonight, tommorow night free though


...about the medium setting. I'm not sure what you're saying. How bright do you feel the medium setting is? 200lm (?)...100lm (?)  How bright is the low mode? With my 2-mode the low mode is about 100lm when fully charged...drops to about 60lm after about 45min. Okay for climbs or stealth mode. You also mentioned previously that you might run two of these P-7 torches on your helmet. Today I did a weight comparison between my R-2 torch and the MTE P-7. The MTE P-7 torch feels much heavier. I discovered this because I was toying with the idea of running my Dinotte 200L in combo with the MTE P-7. When I put on the helmet ( with the combo ) and tried it on all I could say was..Oh My!...Way too heavy!
D/X says that there is only about 1.25 oz. difference between the two torches I have! Man..... No way. I don't have a scale that can weigh these but the MTE has to be at least be 4oz heavier. When I put the 200L on the R-2 torch (combo) they weigh ( feel ) almost the same as my MTE. Running two MTE P-7's on a helmet would be mighty heavy IMO. Of course you were running that Big Trustfire...that thing must of been heavy! You must be used to the weight...


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Trust Fire never survived to get outta the house, i did try it on the helmet, 400grams area NO CHANCE!!

The P7 is 180grams with the battery, the R2 is 120grams with the battery so it's a chunk heavier and P7 + R2 feels near the max i'd like like on my helmet before it starts ripping itself off my head.

Medium is likely 25% power, so 150lumens, but spread over such a HUGE area it's very dull, Low is likely 20lumens seriously, barely able to light up a object 6inches away below useable for trail side repairs.

Got to order a P7 for a mate so will try 2 on the helmet, and 1 on the bars 1 on the helmet, going to wait for the CREE MCE's which i'll head mount then move the P7 with it's flood ability to the bars I think, unless they do a really light MCE ofcourse then P7 + MCE on my helmet 

2 x R2's on the bars and the useless Hope 1 vision, which I might try to sell to someone with charger + batterys.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Review :-

Anyway, tested the P7 just got in, pissing it down, mist / low cloud, wet lense, dark wet ground, basically the worst conditions to see jack shite at night but a realistic standard winter ride test just warmer  



IMPRESSIVE, it's a flood so a wall of light most of my useable vision is lit, and is white, with no noticeable little spot you search around with like other Torches, it took me a few mins to stop searching for where the spot is, abit limited on range at speed is the ownly downside, so ended up using the R2 250lumen on fast sections just for the spot to boost the range abit, still 100ft visibility off the P7 alone. Run time 1hour 10mins and just starting to fade as expected looks near constant for all of it to, likely dropped abit though.



Also tried it on the bars, the huge flood lights up a big arc enough to use on the bars and a long way down the trail, it's where it'll go when the CREE MCE's come out which will have a better throw but less floody which will be better suited for helmet use really.



So that P7 twinned with the 2hour+ Q5, use the P7 on Medium most of the time just to boost the spill of the Q5 as it's there, and you'll be able to ride at full speed 90% of the time, click to high on the P7 for the other 10% and smile.



Will order that Q5 ASAP to back up the P7 and sorted


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Turveyd said:


> Run time 1hour 10mins and just starting to fade as expected looks near constant for all of it to, likely dropped abit though.
> 
> 
> > Ok, just so I'm clear......running this light on HIGH the whole time, you got a total of 1hr 10mins before it started to fade?
> > Most of my rides are 2 hrs and under, so a quick swap of batteries about halfway through, and I should be good to go.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Still rideable easily at 70mins, so might get upto 90mins maybe before its not use at all.


Impressive torch for sure.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> *fightnut wrote:* ...Most of my rides are 2 hrs and under, so a quick swap of batteries about halfway through, and I should be good to go.


Yep, that sounds right to me. Just keep in mind that after 70min you will still have usable light for maybe another 20min. In a couple days I'll try to get another shot at doing a run test with photos. Hopefully they will turn out better this time. I have to admit I'm starting to miss the extra throw of my R-2 torch. Because of this I've decided to run the MTE with my Dinotte 200L combo'd at least once just so I can see what 800lm will look like on the helmet.. ...I'm beginning to wonder just when the MC-E's are going to come out because I'm getting impatient. I'm sure there will be a mad rush to make torches with them but the real question will be: What kind of beam patterns will be available with torches? If they can come up with a reflector that will mimic the beam pattern thrown off by my other Cree torches I'm going to be a very happy camper....not to mention the extended running time that the MC-E should bring to the table.
This time I will crossing my fingers and hope for the best. There's nothing wrong with the P-7's, I just wish they had more of a hot spot for some added center throw.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I messed with mine, unscrewed the pill abit when I first had it, put it back fully in and seems to have a brighter middle area, but hard to tell out tonight so we'll see.

I put mine on, and really couldn't get my head around no hot spot, searching around looking for where it was, strange at first but i did get used to it and tweaked its position slightly.

I'm running mine with a old Cree P4 @100lumens to raise the middle spot and I can leave it on for 4hours with 1 18650, doesn't improve the brightness much but it all helps.

Likely order a Q5 Drop in for @200lumes + 2hour+ run time aswell soon  and 2 more 18650's

Got to order a P7 for a mate to, so I shall try 2 

The MC-E should be brighter than the P7 as less wasted and using a similar reflector it should give a more focused spot and they are all going to use similar cheap reflectors.

P7 for the Bars, MC-E on your head should be PERFECT I think, doubt there will be useable ones in stock to early next year though


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Cat Man Do, just ordered

this
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074

Review
http://www.light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/review.html

Works fine with a 18650, 8000Lux spot, 90min run time should complement the P7 nicely to add some range to it, the P7's Lux in the spot is 4400 area, it's just HUGE!!

Replace 1 of the R2 drop ins with it.


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Got my p7 c-bin from kaidomain today, and charger/batteries from DX. That was fairly quick and what a co-incident that they arrived to me the exact same day. Already got my mounts from Fenix earlier in the week. Perfect!

Went for a brisk ride in an unlit wooded path area tonight and I was blown away by how much light this compact flashlight puts out.

:thumbsup: Thanks to all (especially JYP) in this thread for all for their research and suggestions!


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't wait for the CREE MC-E's being out they'll be MUCH better helmet mounted, with the P7 on the bars where it works best and all the power you'll ever need on a budget


----------



## formulaone33 (Jul 20, 2008)

I dont see whay anyone mounts lights on bars anymore...unless its a road bike where you are going straight all the time. I find bar lights are always pointing in a useless direction, apexs of turns, out into space instead of down into a drop off, etc...

Helmet lights always point where you are going. Two P7's lamps on a helmet wired to a larger capacity pack in a camelbak and thats all the light anyone would ever need.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I dunno if 2 P7's would increase the range enough, definately make for all the light required for short range low speed work though  Why I've got with a Q5 Dropin @250 lumens, 1200ma and more of a spot to compliment the P7.

Will be trying it though, when a order comes in for a mate I've placed 

Some light is good on the bars, just so when your looking around you don't forget your riding a bike and hit a tree ( been there done that )


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

Any recommendations on a R2-WC torch from DX/KD to complement the P7 C-bin I got? Looking for a unit that uses the same 18650 batteries.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Sadly no R2's will get above 50% power with a R2 in there  I've tried  42mins with CR123a so useless

Q5's to go for that'll work with a 18650 are :-

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13095

Abit more of a flood when you really want a spot.

Or this drop in

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074

Supposed to be a really bright spot to give a punch through the P7 and a good tint, I've got 1 on order already.

I'm going full 18650's myself, after a year of CR123a's.


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

not quite understanding what you mean by above 50%?

I was looking at maybe this R2:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14443

or this:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14601

As for Q5 i was considering this:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14329

Or should I just pick up another P7? P7 is mounted on the bar and I need something for the helmet.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I really wouldn't expect any of those to work well with a 18650, my R2 puts out 60lumens tops with a 18650, or 220+ with 2 CR123a's, I've got 2 different R2's to.

Those Q5's are the only known torches / drop ins that will work well with a 18650, the torch is supposed to be good, quite a wide area.

I find, the P7's range is abit low, thats why I'm running a P7 + R2 to give me back the range on my helmet, which is like 800lumens  but with a P7 on the bars also might be okay.

That Q5 I linked torch, should run for 2hours+ easy mount 2 of those on your head would work great and cheap.

Or wait for the CREE MC-E torches to be out, they should be perfect for helmet useage, when ?? soon hopefully!! 750lumens, mid - Spot beam rather than P7's flood.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> * RockiMtn wrote:*..not quite understanding what you mean by above 50%?
> 
> I was looking at maybe this R2:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14443
> ...


Turveyd has had some problems with the R-2 drop-ins bought from D/X. The one I bought from D/X works fine and is very bright. I have a feeling though that D/X might have changed the drivers on the R-2 drop-ins after I bought mine. When you pull up the link > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836 ...You will notice that they only rate the output not more than 225lm. When I bought mine I think mine was rated more near 300lm. Almost all of the Q-5 drop-ins ( on D/X ) are rated more than the R-2! ..:skep: ...something has got to be wrong here with the rating on the R-2 sold by D/X...maybe a misprint(?) Who knows. Anyway, if I was going to buy another R-2 drop-in for my Ultrafire WF-501B, I would more than likely buy from Chinagoods as they have not done me wrong yet and have responded to all of my e-mails > http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/lumen-cree-bulb-surefire-flashlight-p-1026.html Chinagoods might have used a better driver, hence the higher rating. RockiMtn, I like the first torch you linked to. If you don't like messing with the mult-mode drop in you can always switch to a single mode drop-in later. Mult-mode would be a pain for helmet use IMO. Also you might be able to get an extension for this torch and thus be able to run two 18650's at the same time for added run time. ( Note: my torch ran for 90min on one 18650 with very good brightness. )...unfortunately, not everyone gets/got the same results.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

My original R2 drop in from DX, drops to 50lumens, the 2 torches i got with a voltage range, drop to 100-120lumens, on the plus side they'll run for 3hours+ so using the new R2's as a bar light, thats why I've got that Q5 drop in, that will only work with 3.7V runs at 1200ma aswell, 8000 Lux in the spot thats double the P7's spot but in a smaller area.

Run time is claimed @90mins on that drop in, so it's either very wasteful or something weird is going on, as the P7 with 2x's the output easy runs for 70mins, being around the same efficency wise would suggest not much less power than the P7, so it's got to be driver losing it, direct drive better sadly.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi guys,

What is the difference between C-Bin and no C-Bin?

I stumbled upon this one:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12060

and C-Bin is this one:
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1284

What does c-bin stand for?


----------



## vedran (Sep 22, 2005)

pa izgleda ko da c-bin ima dva moda, a ova druga 5 modova.
imaju drugačiju optiku isto.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Goran, they test them individually, the the C Bins are certified to be above a certain range, where are No bins are untested so could be the same power per watt or could be lower.

Likely 1 that failed to meet the C Bins Requirement though.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Turveyd said:


> Goran, they test them individually, the the C Bins are certified to be above a certain range, where are No bins are untested so could be the same power per watt or could be lower.
> 
> Likely 1 that failed to meet the C Bins Requirement though.


Thanks Turveyd.

So in a nutshell, I can either receive a failed, or untested LED with No. C-Bin mark (from a performance point of view)

In you opinion, Is that something worth taking into account when making my selection?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Its a gamble, I pay abit extra and get the C Bin personally, to be sure ish.

The Range is still something like 90 - 110 Lumens at 350ma, so 2 C's can still perform totally differently.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I did a short ride tonight using my MTE P-7 2-mode torch helmet mounted. No problems while I was on the trail. I rode a short 1.5mile on the road to my car. I turn the MTE off most of the time while on the road. About 1000ft before I get to my car I see someone has a boat parked in their yard for sale. I reach up to turn the MTE on....*click*...nothing happens. Click, click, click....no light... When I get back to the car I take the torch off and try ...click....nothing....:madmax: . I take the battery out and wipe it down ( condensation ? ) I put it back in and ....click...flicker....I have light again....:aureola: ...or do I?..*sigh*...I hate when S*** don't work the way it's suppose to...:incazzato:


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

That sux, the DX lights I have are a mixed bag when it comes to having good, or any sort of lubrication or grease applied to the treads and o-rings. It is an easy fix though. On the other hand it may also have been moisture that was trapped inside and condensed on the inside of the tube?


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> I did a short ride tonight using my MTE P-7 2-mode torch helmet mounted. No problems while I was on the trail. I rode a short 1.5mile on the road to my car. I turn the MTE off most of the time while on the road. About 1000ft before I get to my car I see someone has a boat parked in their yard for sale. I reach up to turn the MTE on....*click*...nothing happens. Click, click, click....no light... When I get back to the car I take the torch off and try ...click....nothing....:madmax: . I take the battery out and wipe it down ( condensation ? ) I put it back in and ....click...flicker....I have light again....:aureola: ...or do I?..*sigh*...I hate when S*** don't work the way it's suppose to...:incazzato:


Do you think that your light was getting hot, and all the wind cooling from riding created the condensation inside the flashlight tube?

I guess the closest analogy I can come up with is driving in your car in the winter. The air temp outside the car is cool. The air temp inside the car is warm. You end up getting condensation inside the car that collects on the windshield and you can't see. So, you turn on the car's defroster to cool the inside part near above the dashboard along the windshield. That usually gets rid of the condensation. Unfortunately, there is no way to cool the inside of the flashlight tube.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

bee said:


> Do you think that your light was getting hot, and all the wind cooling from riding created the condensation inside the flashlight tube?
> 
> I guess the closest analogy I can come up with is driving in your car in the winter. The air temp outside the car is cool. The air temp inside the car is warm. You end up getting condensation inside the car that collects on the windshield and you can't see. So, you turn on the car's defroster to cool the inside part near above the dashboard along the windshield. That usually gets rid of the condensation. Unfortunately, there is no way to cool the inside of the flashlight tube.


When dealing with cheap electronics it is really hard to say what the problem was. Last night the temperature dropped to around 65 degrees F. I could see my breath and conditions were damp. More than likely the torch stayed dry as long as it was running. When I hit the road I turned it off and just used my bar mounted light. You have to remember that the torch sits right in my helmets center vent. Probably lots of moisture rising from my head, add to that the cooling metal on the torch....I just hope this doesn't happen on a regular basis.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Same torch as mine, there is no sealant / seal on the glass itself on mine, just put a dab of super glue or something around the outter seal, that'll sort it!!

There is no where else water can get it, worse case is the switch, if so a bit of plastic bag and a rubber band or something / condom type plan.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Cat-Man-Do, pulled the P7 from head duties :-

Too heavy with a second Q5 torch
Needs 2nd torch, not enough focusing abit patchy so distracting.
Seems to suite the bars better and lights the trail great, with 2 Spot R2+Q5 torches on my helmet.

Waiting for the MTE then P7 bars, MTE head and I'll be very happy


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyed...I saw this on D/X the other day > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11610 ...I thought it might make an interesting bar light...a little too big for helmet use ( 6" long ). If a way could be found to mount it to the bars this could be the poor mans 600L. I'm not sure though if I believe that it can run for 3 hrs on high with the batteries it is using..:skep: ..even if it is regulated....of course if it can...now that would be interesting.:yesnod:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

$265, less power than my P7's, no idea what those batterys are, NO chance I'm wasting that kinda cash.

This Q5 Dropin is really nice, colour beam and everything, annoying modes until you get used to them though, and learn how not to change it.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074

1hour 45mins on a 18650, which is acceptable.

The + a R2 on my head used sparingly due to 40min run time  will do until the MCE's are out then P7 bars + MCE head and job done !!


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

Turveyd said:


> $265, less power than my P7's, no idea what those batterys are, NO chance I'm wasting that kinda cash.
> 
> This Q5 Dropin is really nice, colour beam and everything, annoying modes until you get used to them though, and learn how not to change it.
> 
> ...


The batteries are li-ion 18650's or 168A's....they're the same thing.

Those are 3, Q5 LED's in the Storm, just like your Q5 Drop in that you like. They typically throw further than the P7.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I only get 90mins outta that drop in okay it's driver is likely very inefficent as it should run for 120mins+ but hey, so no chance on the 3hours, unless that's using primarys ofcourse.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Concerning the Wolf-eyes Storm: I don't see anywhere in the ad just what Cree LED is being used. If the emitters are Q-5's then that would mean that they are under driving the LED's to output 170lm ea. I suppose if they are doing that than they just might get the advertised 3hr run time on high. Good point by Patriot222 that it might have some throw. It would be nice to see some reviews on this torch. So far it looks like not too many people are willing to fork out the added $$$'s. Can't say I blame them seeing that you can buy a 600lm P-7 torch for $55.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

And with the High Power thrower LED's from CREE MCE's Hopefully out in a few more weeks time and likely in Torches end of next month realistically for around $50 to.

You can get other Triple and Quad Q5 LED units for @$60 aswell pumping out the same kinda power if not more.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Bump, good read.


all these Q's, R2's have me lost as a goose..


Ordered my MTE a a week or more, no updates or anything from DX.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine arrived some 2 weeks ago.

Best 42$ ever spent. For a link to a quick test including aome dinottes (in Croatian) have a look at http://www.haerbe.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=32620

photos courtesy of Vodja.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Goran_injo said:


> Mine arrived some 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Best 42$ ever spent. For a link to a quick test including aome dinottes (in Croatian) have a look at http://www.haerbe.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=32620
> 
> photos courtesy of Vodja.


Thanks for that link, nice comparison photos. Interesting to see how the MTE compares to the Ultrafire in that the Ultrafire has a brighter spot and the MTE is more even, although it appears the Ultrafires spill is wider then the MTE.

Might be a good mix to go with one of each (one on bars, one on helmet). This way you have great flood and a brighter spot that would presumably "throw" further down the trail.

Thanks again for the link!


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

For me the ultrafire has a spot, that even combined with MTE, is not usable on the trail, it is on the paved road with high speeds, but not on the trail.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Goran_injo said:


> For me the ultrafire has a spot, that even combined with MTE, is not usable on the trail, it is on the paved road with high speeds, but not on the trail.


Goran, you lost me. Why is it usable on paved road at high speeds, but not on the trail?


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Goran, you lost me. Why is it usable on paved road at high speeds, but not on the trail?


Spot is too concentrated, so on the slow speeds on the trail it is not fully usable.

When you are running - 30-40 kmh on paved road, that spot is very usable, since there are no sharp turns, swithbacks or obstacles near you, and you need far sight, 100m or more , but in the woods it is just too narrow to be fully usable.

it is a good light, don't get me wrong, but for the woods it would not be my first choice.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Goran_injo said:


> Spot is too concentrated, so on the slow speeds on the trail it is not fully usable.
> 
> When you are running - 30-40 kmh on paved road, that spot is very usable, since there are no sharp turns, swithbacks or obstacles near you, and you need far sight, 100m or more , but in the woods it is just too narrow to be fully usable.
> 
> it is a good light, don't get me wrong, but for the woods it would not be my first choice.


Okay, I got ya now :thumbsup:


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*P7 torches*

Fist off, this is a great thread. Thanks for all the info.

Is the MTE SSC P-7 the only P7 torch worth getting? It seems like it might have some issues based on the reviews and I would not mind spending a few extra bucks to get something more reliable.

What about batteries - is the Ultrafire 18650 Li-ion protected battery the only option or are there others.

thanks!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Great photos JYP, and Cat-man-do!

Good questions dtheo, kind of wondering the same myself.

I'm also a bit curious as to the difference between the "regulated" MTE called the "P7-D"
and just a regular MTE SSC P7 torch. Is it worth it to get the regulated version?
Would that just save your batteries if you don't have protected, or what? Will it lead to a slightly longer run time?

And also, what is the dif. between these two torches:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12325
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623
Is it just a different bezel/casing shape?

Any help or info is greatly appreciated!

On a side note, the somewhat unpredictable build quality and the longish shipment times kind of turn me off... but the prices seem like it could be worth a shot. From what I've read of Cat-man-do and Turveyd's posts the MTE P7 seems like it would be an excellent bar light to compliment my helmet mount which is more of a spot... and if not for that use, just some excellent back-ups or spares I can let a friend borrow if in need for the night.

What's the story on the release of the MC-E????


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> What's the story on the release of the MC-E????


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16501


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

THANKYOU, hadn't checked today, Order is already placed, but shhhhh only 50 there 

Fingers crossed this will be the PERFECT budget head torch


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

syadasti said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16501


Yay! They've finally arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Shhhhhh there is only 50 and i'd personally wait for torches with less modes, 8 will be ANNOYING!!!

* yes okay it's ordered already *


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

Another MC-E torch has been released.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16500


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

notnormal said:


> Another MC-E torch has been released.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16500


Same with no assualt crown, so tad shorter, tad lighter and maybe open up the flood abit, dratttss!!

Nice, my P7 is a MTE aswell good make, so glad they are on it


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

got update on mine the other day, 10-18 before they have it to ship.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

SXR from where ?? been checking daily on DX and hadn't seen them before.

Saying 50 in stock and 48hour dispatch, but the problem is 50 to the world isn't alot 

No hurry though, my current setup with torches P7 bars + Q5 head + R2 head is near perfect.

Hoping its a medium to tight spot, if it's a flood it'll end up on the bars with the P7 so no real worries!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Finally!*..They finally come out with an MC-E torch and what does it have???....8 modes!...Sheeeesh....how 'bout a nice two or three mode please. 
Well if they're claiming it is 700lm that must mean that they're driving all dies at the full 700ma.(?) I guess they must be using some kind of boost driver if they are using just the one 18650 battery ( 3.7volt ). Ummm...you don't think they're direct driving it 4 dies in parallel ??? D/X doesn't mention it being regulated.  Regardless, I'm dying to know what kind of run time it will get on high and what beam pattern it throws. I don't think I'll get one though unless they come out with a 2 or 3 mode.....Turveyed, I really think you need one of these..  ..edit..or maybe I'll wait for the MC-E drop-in. :thumbsup:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Well if they're claiming it is 700lm that must mean that they're driving all dies at the full 700ma.(?) I


Its not a 700 lumen, led flashlight ... its a 700 lumen led, in a flashlight.
Remember the 400lm P7 flashlight with the 700lm LEDs?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> Its not a 700 lumen, led flashlight ... its a 700 lumen led, in a flashlight.
> Remember the 400lm P7 flashlight with the 700lm LEDs?


I understand that it is a 700lm led in a flashlight. When the sellers ad mentions, "700lm led torch", the consumer expects a 700lm torch. This could be looked at as deceptive advertising if the torch doesn't emit 700lm. I won't argue that point....that is why I said they were "claiming to be 700lm". Like my "claimed" 700lm P-7 torch which looks to throw out about 600lm with fresh batteries. Undoubtedly the P-7 torches are under driven. Even if it was driven at the full 2.8A you might not see exactly 700lm due to losses...but...I bet it would be noticeably brighter than the standard models. Whither the MC-E torches are under-driven or driven at full capacity remains to be seen. If..they are, I would hope to think that they would be brighter than the current offerings of P-7 torches. At this point everything is a big "If". My main hope is that someone will build one with a reflector/optic with some more throw. My Cree R-2 torch out throws my SSC P-7 C-bin torch even though the P-7 torch emits more total lumens.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

It will be the same torch as the P7 version with the MC-E LED and hopefully a different lense, that 1 is direct drive.

There is a Max Amperage you can drain out of a 18650 1.8Amp - 2Amp depending on the battery, if you had 2 batterys fine, if you had a driver you'd use some of that for the driver and you'd get less power and shorter run time, so don't worry 

Expecting @500 lumens, BUT Cree's always look brighter than SSC's for the same stated Lumens, alot brighter, but we'll see if this holds out for MC-E


Should make for a better helmet torch, the throw of a R2 with a larger spot area and brighter spill, same as 2 x R2's if you don't over lay the spot kinda I'm hoping.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I think "700 lumens manufacturer rated brightness" means LED manufacturer. The P7 torches have been reported as ~400lm meaning each led die is only 100lm. Even a P3 cree will throw better than that, a Q5 (I'm doubtful they actually have R2s at DX) will easily out throw it.
I really hope they are using the MC-E in series config with decent drivers and getting the most out of them. Otherwise this will be much the same as the P7.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

To be fair no ones seen one yet, I reckon 500-550 based on the same Amp drawn as the MTE P7, I'm hoping it'll produce as white a light as the P7 aswell.

|'ve got 3 DX R2's, just none will work well with a 18650 so I'm using the Q5 1200ma multi mode drop in, the R2's still beat it, but 3 times the run time with the Q5 wins me over.

IF I get 1 of the first 50 and they ship within 48hours, I could have 1 for the weekend 

And I don't mind trading some power for longer run time, full whack 45mins area wouldn't apeal to me, although I ride most stuff with just the P7 on these days, saving head torch for faster sections so 45mins will do if must!!!


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

This thread blew my mind, never thought a light so small could be so bright, have people applied this technology to D-cell size mag lites? I bought a led upgrade from a local sports equipment store, and its whiter, but not that much brighter than the original bulb.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> *Turveyed wrote:* There is a Max Amperage you can drain out of a 18650 1.8Amp - 2Amp depending on the battery, if you had 2 batterys fine, if you had a driver you'd use some of that for the driver and you'd get less power and shorter run time, so don't worry....Expecting @500 lumens...


If 2Amps is best case, in a 4 die parallel configuration thats 500ma per die...maybe close to 500lms depending on the bin. Not quite what I was hoping for...:bluefrown: But..If the light can be focused more maybe it can out throw my R-2...I hope, I hope, I hope..


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Remember the efficency curve is better at lower amp's, you won't get alot more for that extra 800ma's in real terms, well 20-25% not 40%, so it'll be fine, what do you expect for $46.

Think similar range but bigger spot, and brighter spill, that my hope anyway.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Turveyd said:


> SXR from where ?? been checking daily on DX and hadn't seen them before.
> 
> Saying 50 in stock and 48hour dispatch, but the problem is 50 to the world isn't alot
> 
> ...


DealExtreme. they already shipped, charger, battery, plus some other misc stuff. just no torch.


----------



## crapbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah I put in an order as soon as I saw the torch appear. 
Date: 10/11/2008 10:34:47 AM 

Still 'Waiting on Supplier'. Bit disappointing, I only ordered as they said they had 50 in stock.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

crapbot said:


> Yeah I put in an order as soon as I saw the torch appear.
> Date: 10/11/2008 10:34:47 AM
> 
> Still 'Waiting on Supplier'. Bit disappointing, I only ordered as they said they had 50 in stock.


They probably don't have any MC-E M bin LEDs.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad I followed Turveyd's lead and ordered the 12060. Says 900 lumens in the ad, I have to assume it's a 800-900 lumen "C" bin P7 emitter when they make a 900 lumen claim. Added a couple of TrustFire 801's on helmets for some reach if needed. With all the good results reported on these lights, I'm sure I'll be happy using them on the handlebars on tight twisty single track here in the mountains of Southern California. If not, I'll revert to my heavy 13w Trail-Tech HID with 3700 NiMH and long run times, or put together a LI ION 6 pack to save weight and power it with 4800 MAH.


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Finally!*..They finally come out with an MC-E torch and what does it have???....8 modes!...Sheeeesh....how 'bout a nice two or three mode please.


There are now 2 different 2 modes MC-E lights, and 1 3 mode light. Yay!
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16540
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16539
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16535


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

notnormal said:


> There are now 2 different 2 modes MC-E lights, and 1 3 mode light. Yay!
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16540
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16539


Those two look nice. Aurora's reflector looks longer/more spot light oriented.


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

syadasti said:


> Those two look nice. Aurora's reflector looks longer/more spot light oriented.


That's what I thought too. Aurora tend's to make nice lights, and some very good throwers too. The other Ultra C2 MC-E model is probably one of the smallest MC-E torches at only 13cm!


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

notnormal said:


> That's what I thought too. Aurora tend's to make nice lights, and some very good throwers too. The other Ultra C2 MC-E model is probably one of the smallest MC-E torches at only 13cm!


I want to get a MC-E or P7 with flood pattern for helmet mount with a block but I think I'll wait for better availability and feedback on the MC-E first.

Ideally a 3-mode - Hi/Med/Lo


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

syadasti said:


> I want to get a MC-E or P7 with flood pattern for helmet mount with a block but I think I'll wait for better availability and feedback on the MC-E first.
> 
> Ideally a 3-mode - Hi/Med/Lo


A 3 mode, 3.7 Volt, 2A, 1A, 500mah driver, would be great on a MCE or P7 C bin 4 die. That would get the efficiency up on the P7, and generate less heat.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I just placed an order for the *Aurora M3-2* two mode. Not that I need anymore torches... ...I just want another thrower...which...I hope this will be. The Aurora M3-2 looks to have the smaller head of the new offered batch of torches by D/X so it should helmet mount well. I thought it best not to delay in ordering since there will undoubtedly be a run on these when the word gets out. Not that I'm in any hurry but hopefully I will get this by Christmas.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> I just placed an order for the *Aurora M3-2* two mode. Not that I need anymore torches... ...I just want another thrower...which...I hope this will be. The Aurora M3-2 looks to have the smaller head of the new offered batch of torches by D/X so it should helmet mount well. I thought it best not to delay in ordering since there will undoubtedly be a run on these when the word gets out. Not that I'm in any hurry but hopefully I will get this by Christmas.


I ordered the Nightflux Max for the bars from Geoman and a Ultrafire 2-mode MC-E M (and a bunch of accessories) for the helmet. Should be a good combo and decent value at about $400 total.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

syadasti said:


> I ordered the Nightflux Max for the bars from Geoman and a Ultrafire 2-mode MC-E M (and a bunch of accessories) for the helmet. Should be a good combo and decent value at about $400 total.


Thanks for the mention! We appreciate it very much. 

Should be a GREAT lighting combo.

Enjoy!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Geoman, 

Way to hijack a thread with your shill, then a public ThankYou... next time, PM your customers to thank them instead of wasting bandwidth by pimping and shilling your product on a flashlight thread. Too cheap to pay for you advertising... read the rules for vendors.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I was only expressing the truth and appreciation.

We pay for advertising, BTW.

There was no intent to offend (or "hijack") but do admit that we cater to the MTB community since we ride and try very hard to provide valuable insight and information to this forum and others. We're MTB enthusiasts, to say the least.

Thanks for the feedback, it is helpful to know. I'm gone from this thread.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks GeoMan... Perhaps you should book a huge order of some of these MTE P-7 based flashlights and then offer them up for sale on your website, as entry level bicycle lights for folks interested in value lights instead of bling. You might find yourself a new best seller for bike lights.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> Thanks GeoMan... Perhaps you should book a huge order of some of these MTE P-7 based flashlights and then offer them up for sale on your website, as entry level bicycle lights for folks interested in value lights instead of bling. You might find yourself a new best seller for bike lights.


I don't know if MTE would necessarily be a good choice among the budget flashlights. Check over CPF for better overview of the budget brands - this is a good thread to start with:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=209354

Also he'd have to offer some value-add service besides just getting the item faster (if he chose to stock it rather than drop ship it from Asia). Something like US support or maybe a bike oriented bundle. He isn't going to be doing the volume of DX/KD, so I don't think he is going to compete on price.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> Thanks GeoMan... Perhaps you should book a huge order of some of these MTE P-7 based flashlights and then offer them up for sale on your website, as entry level bicycle lights for folks interested in value lights instead of bling. You might find yourself a new best seller for bike lights.


I would have purchased one. :thumbsup:

I actually placed an order with DX about 4 days ago now, for what I thought was shown as in stock and not on backorder (no orange script) and to this day, the order is still shown as "packaging" in the status when I check up on tracking it. :madman: hmmm....
I got two different MTE P7 lights (w/ accessories), and am now debating cancelling the order for some of the MC-E, but I figure those are all ordered up by now (who knows if DX even has them yet) and sure wouldn't speed along the process... I need the stuff by the 30th as I'm leaving the country for about 45days... damnit, might be a cold wet package on the porch when I get back in Dec. :skep:

Maybe if Geoman, or other US vendor, could sell as an in-stock "package", with 1 or 2 batteries included, along with charger and bar or helmet mount? for a decent price under $100.
I think people would jump, especially those who don't keep up on the "latest and greatest of DX", haha, or just those who feel sketchy about ordering from overseas.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

DX shipped mine yesterday ( tuesday ), so there is a chance i'll have it for friday, normally takes 3 - 4 days from shipping, 1 of the first MC-E torches in the UK 

Beam shots, definately a powerful MID beam, should be perfect as it'll light up a huge patch infront of you, then more with spill, thinking it'll be sub R2 for the range but hey!!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like my 12060 shipped Tuesday too, Oct 14th, quite a bit better than their original ETA of 10-18-08. Wonder how long it takes to get a number from the Hong Kong Express to track it..Looking forward to seeing how this bad boy lays out a wall of light. Should be perfect for what we have here in the 8000 ft. mountains north of Los Angeles.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> DX shipped mine yesterday ( tuesday ), so there is a chance i'll have it for friday, normally takes 3 - 4 days from shipping, 1 of the first MC-E torches in the UK
> 
> Beam shots, definately a powerful MID beam, should be perfect as it'll light up a huge patch infront of you, then more with spill, thinking it'll be sub R2 for the range but hey!!


post pics when you get it:thumbsup:

I just ordered a JetBeam III earlier today for my helmet light to complement the P7 on the bars.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> Looks like my 12060 shipped Tuesday too, Oct 14th, quite a bit better than their original ETA of 10-18-08. Wonder how long it takes to get a number from the Hong Kong Express to track it..Looking forward to seeing how this bad boy lays out a wall of light. Should be perfect for what we have here in the 8000 ft. mountains north of Los Angeles.


My order just shipped as well...

(hope I don't regret not waiting for the MC-E after we start seeing more of those pop up)


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Turveyd said:


> DX shipped mine yesterday ( tuesday ), so there is a chance i'll have it for friday, normally takes 3 - 4 days from shipping, 1 of the first MC-E torches in the UK
> 
> Beam shots, definately a powerful MID beam, should be perfect as it'll light up a huge patch infront of you, then more with spill, thinking it'll be sub R2 for the range but hey!!


Mine shipped as well. Was riding last night with just my Niterider 10w halogen, had about a mile left to go and the battery started dying on me. less than an hour on the battery. Only the 3rd time I had really used the light............. arggggg. Building Achesalot LED lights as well.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> My order just shipped as well...
> 
> (hope I don't regret not waiting for the MC-E after we start seeing more of those pop up)


I'd rather make a $41 light mistake than a $350- 600 light mistake.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

double post


----------



## pwork (Apr 16, 2008)

Been following this thread for a while. Got my first ride under my belt last night with the MTE P7 5 mode. Very happy w/ the performance. Tight twisty, rolly, and sometimes rocky technical single track with some leaf cover. It started to rain steady just as we got the lights out. No issues being able to see (other than the sweat getting in my eyes!). Put it on the bars with a 115 lumen torch on my helmet as it had better a better spot. I'll probably just run with the P7 on the helmet next ride and save the small torch for a backup. I need another torch for the wifey so I'm waiting to hear the results from the MC-E's you guys have on order.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW... I like what I am reading.. 

So I have been researching different light options and read this whole thread AMAZING find :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Couple questions that I have on these though concerning the LEDs

What is the difference with CREE, SSC and MCE. 

Sorry if this is out of context.

Also I gather that it is best to get a BIN LED opposed to a non BIN as they have been tested? 

I am planning on the P7 or the MCE with 4 batteries, charger and LockBlocks as a helmet mount for about $80 total from DX. Or would you recommend another option.

One other question is are people getting the lithium batteries in the same package or is DX separating them out?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Helmet get the MTE MCE should have 1 here in the next few days  so I'll confirm it's okay for head use or not, P7's are not for head use they lack the range.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

For my needs and ridng style a handlebar mounted MTE 12060 P7 LED flashlight, lock block, two 18650 batteries and a battery charger will suffice for at least 4 hours of riding time, 2.5 on mid and 1.5 on high beam for the steep downhill single track. YMMV.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Charge time*

What is the charging time for 2 18650 batteries to be fully charged?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Dual P7 DX lights performed pretty well in this round up:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4996830&postcount=1


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Ral83178 said:


> What is the charging time for 2 18650 batteries to be fully charged?


Depends on the charger you buy and it's charging rate. Slower charging gives longer battery life. If you get back from a ride and put the batteries on the charger, they should be ready before you go on a ride the next night. 500 mah should charge a battery of 2400 mah in about 10 hours, if fully discharged, faster if only partially discharged.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got 2 chargers, so i can charge 4 batterys over night, takes @5hours, if i'm around in the day i can in theory charge 12 batterys in 1 day, in reality I rarely ride every day so it's not a issue, but if 1 blows on me I'm fine!!

Only got 8 batterys 2, when the MC-E gets here, I'll likely order another 4, 12 batterys should be enough for all nighters if i'm sparing on the climbs.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Turveyd said:


> DX shipped mine yesterday ( tuesday ), so there is a chance i'll have it for friday, normally takes 3 - 4 days from shipping, 1 of the first MC-E torches in the UK
> 
> Beam shots, definately a powerful MID beam, should be perfect as it'll light up a huge patch infront of you, then more with spill, thinking it'll be sub R2 for the range but hey!!


Well, it's Saturday, Turveyd NoSee'um I guess on Friday?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you not spot other threads, got the MTE MC-E 8Mode, and OHHHHH BABY.

Only 1 small complaint, I want another 

Just been out for a test not on the MTB yet sadly  leaves the P7 for dead mainly due to better focused forward, but the spot is still huge and lights up everything your interested in really, the range is slightly above that of the Q5 1200ma Torch I've got at the same time, and the spill off it is really good to.

1/2 power mode is useable to ride with for the majority of the time aswell I'd bet, no idea on battery life so that might be useful. Just below the Q5 but still a huge area ofcourse.

Odds are I'll give the P7 to a mate, and order a MC-E for the bars, would love a smooth reflector to really throw the distance, but hey!!


----------



## want to ride (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Guys!!
I tried to go through this thread,because I'm just about to buy my first set of lights.
Honestly I just lost among the endless possibilities.
It is just way too hard to put together the best set up to date.:eekster: 
If you can halp me out with a couple of options,that would be a huge help to me!
When you mounting the lights on the handlebar,what kind of mounting hardvare are you using ?
Should I put together a helmet-handlebar set,or just a helmet light would do the Trick?? 
Thank's guys!!!:thumbsup:
Sorry about my english,I hope it's nat too messy! 
Ohhh, wife riding too,so it means two sets of light!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

pwork said:


> Been following this thread for a while. Got my first ride under my belt last night with the MTE P7 5 mode. Very happy w/ the performance. Tight twisty, rolly, and sometimes rocky technical single track with some leaf cover. It started to rain steady just as we got the lights out. No issues being able to see (other than the sweat getting in my eyes!). Put it on the bars with a 115 lumen torch on my helmet as it had better a better spot. I'll probably just run with the P7 on the helmet next ride and save the small torch for a backup. I need another torch for the wifey so I'm waiting to hear the results from the MC-E's you guys have on order.


Nice! I hope mine arrives sometime this week.


----------



## pwork (Apr 16, 2008)

Turveyd-Sounds good! Any chance to get a comparison beam shot with the P7?


----------



## crapbot (Mar 4, 2008)

pwork said:


> Turveyd-Sounds good! Any chance to get a comparison beam shot with the P7?


+1 !


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

+2^^^


I am looking between these two (P7 and MC-E) for a headlamp only.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pwork said:


> Turveyd-Sounds good! Any chance to get a comparison beam shot with the P7?


I don't know if Turveyed has a camera or not but when my MC-E torch comes I'll post a beam photo of it vs. my MTE P-7 torch. I just checked with D/X and it still hasn't shipped..:nonod:...S.O.S. with D/X...wait, wait, wait and then wait some more. :bluefrown:


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

got a package today from DX. Well, had the batterys, the handlebar mount, charger.....................................................


no light, but I knew this.......... guess it would be here this week sometimes.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Ordered a MTE MC-E 8 mode tonight along with some batteries, charger and handle bar mount. I hope it lives up to the hype. 

Does anyone have one mounted on a helmet and how'd you do it?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Dang, they didn't send me my batteries or charger or my MTE 12060 or my single mode Cree TR801. My 5 mode Cree TR801 did arrive today though. The mail man already had the form filled out to come pick it up at the post office... He didn't even come to the front door of our Townhouse complex. Maddening, really. If I hadn't have seen him, I'd be waiting another day. 

Great to have a new light and no charger or batteries to try in it, after waiting since Oct 3rd. It's only Oct 20th.

Piece of advice, order your batteries and charger on a separate order, and order them first.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> Dang, they didn't send me my batteries or charger or my MTE 12060 or my single mode Cree TR801. My 5 mode Cree TR801 did arrive today though. The mail man already had the form filled out to come pick it up at the post office... He didn't even come to the front door of our Townhouse complex. Maddening, really. If I hadn't have seen him, I'd be waiting another day.
> 
> Great to have a new light and no charger or batteries to try in it, after waiting since Oct 3rd. It's only Oct 20th.
> 
> *Piece of advice, order your batteries and charger on a separate order, and order them first*.


That opposite for me. Got everything but the light first.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Mount that bad boy to your handle bars and hold on... It'll melt a hole in your head if you helmet mount it.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sxr-racer said:


> That opposite for me. Got everything but the light first.


What was the date you ordered and the model number of your batteries and charger?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Ordered on Sept 30.

Batteries - Trustfire TR18650
Charger - Trustfire Multifunctional Charger TR-001


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> Mount that bad boy to your handle bars and hold on... It'll melt a hole in your head if you helmet mount it.


Really?:eekster:

Do they get really hot? you are speaking of the MC-E right?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ral83178 said:


> Really?:eekster:
> 
> Do they get really hot? you are speaking of the MC-E right?


I was confused by that statement as well.
I'm sure it was simply written in a haze of excitement for how much power these cheap little lights put out. They do get hot enough to burn under certain circumstances, but unless it's making constant skin contact while standing still, you're not going to burn yourself.
Helmet use should be fine if mounted properly.


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

Ral83178 said:


> Really?:eekster:
> 
> Do they get really hot? you are speaking of the MC-E right?


No they don't get that hot. But, if you have a bad/contaminated 18650 cell, it could explode and burst into flames which would melt a hole in your head .

http://batteryuniversity.com/partone-5B.htm


----------



## dkvick (Apr 16, 2004)

*Beam Angle*

Does anyone know what the beam angle is on this torch? Would it be easy to change the beam angle with a different reflector/lens?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Got mine in a few hours ago.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I guess that troll was a _little_ too subtle or tongue in cheek. They could get hot if you left it on while stopped, but more important is Lithium chemistry and that precautions should be taken. You need to understand that the batteries require attention and care while charging and discharging. The reason they have so much power is because chemically, they are potent little potential bombs. Pay attention during charging and use, use precautions, and you should be just fine.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sxr-racer said:


> Got mine in a few hours ago.


Your batteries charged or your lights? "Mine" is a pretty vague term.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> I guess th You need to understand that the batterieat troll was a _little_ too subtle or tongue in cheek. They could get hot if you left it on while stopped, but more important is Lithium chemistry and that precautions should be taken.s require attention and care while charging and discharging. The reason they have so much power is because chemically, they are potent little potential bombs. Pay attention during charging and use, use precautions, and you should be just fine.


We aren't talking about unprotected cells here so its really a non-issue.

Also even SLA can cause explosions from out gassing too but its a rarity:

http://www.sonnenschein.org/Gassing.htm


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> Your batteries charged or your lights? "Mine" is a pretty vague term.


huh???

Battery and charger came in on Monday. Light showed up today....... Road tonight. This light blew away a set of Minewt X2 Duals even with the P7 set on Medium.....

Works really good. The cheap plastic mount from DX is just that. Cheap......

Need to find a better mount for the handlebar.


----------



## pwork (Apr 16, 2008)

Just an idea, I ended up zip tieing it to an old HR monitior handle bar mount. Worked great.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

pwork said:


> Just an idea, I ended up zip tieing it to an old HR monitior handle bar mount. Worked great.


I have a niterider handle bar mount that I am gonna convert......


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

sxr-racer said:


> . . . The cheap plastic mount from DX is just that. Cheap......
> 
> Need to find a better mount for the handlebar.


I use two hose clamps.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sxr-racer said:


> huh???
> 
> Battery and charger came in on Monday. Light showed up today....... Road tonight. This light blew away a set of Minewt X2 Duals even with the P7 set on Medium.....
> 
> ...


USPS tracking says my batteries, charger and MTE SSC P7 should be here today.. I like Turvey'd suggestion, cut up an old innertube laying around into 10mm rubber band strips and cover both the body of the flashlight as well as using some strips to lash the light to the handlebar. Or go for some of those Fennix /Twofish handlebar mounts.

Good to hear your light works well. How do you program it to switch modes?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> USPS tracking says my batteries, charger and MTE SSC P7 should be here today.. I like Turvey'd suggestion, cut up an old innertube laying around into 10mm rubber band strips and cover both the body of the flashlight as well as using some strips to lash the light to the handlebar. Or go for some of those Fennix /Twofish handlebar mounts.
> 
> Good to hear your light works well. How do you program it to switch modes?


nothing to program. Hit once, it comes one, after that every time you click it it changes modes like a rotary one way switch. You do not have to turn it on and off, you can just barely click it. Should have just gotten the 2 way version. Hi and Low.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Got the package today. Nice! That P7 is an eye burner on strobe. Trying to charge things up on the TrustFire charger. Cheap, like he said... don't buy it.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

no issues with my charger.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I got 2 batteries charged to 4.0 volts, since I only have 1 channel that works on my charger. Took about 6 hours each to charge them up from the factory, I didn't measure the voltage when I got the batteries. They weren't fully charged, the green light hadn't gone on yet. They seem to charge a lot faster when near empty, and really slow to gain the last few tenths of a volt past about3.9 or 4 volts. A lot of charging time at the end for not much gain in voltage. Batteries and charger stayed cool the whole time. 

Did a dawn patrol ride, the P7 is simply just great on the handle bars. and I think I prefer the 5 mode TrustFire 801. The single mode TrustFire 801 when hand held wastes a lot of juice getting hot while generating only a little bit more light than the 5 mode on "medium."

My first impressions are that it's impressive. I may mod my P7 and build a 3 pack protected 18650 in parallel, and run that at say 2000mah, that should give me a bit more than 3 hours run time on high, probably 5 hours on medium.

That P7 is just a wall of goodness for light on a single track, very very close to my HID Trail-tech, but without the slight flickering of blue to pink light like I get with the HID over bumps. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Hot Dang!* Looks like D/X has my order ready to ship.  More than likely it will ship out tommorow or next Monday. After that it should take about two weeks to get to where I live.
I ordered the *Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E ( bin M- WC ) 2-mode*. Hopefully it will project a beam a little farther than what the P-7 torches do. I realize it probably won't be a real spot beam thrower as I've seen some photos that show what a true spot reflector does for the MC-E's. With a true spot reflector the outline of the LED dies can be seen in the beam pattern. I doubt that anyone would sell a torch with a reflector like that unless they find a way to obscure the beam to eliminate the die projections. More than likely the one I ordered will do that but the outcome will probably resemble more of an intermediate beam pattern. I suppose I can live with that as long as it throws more light directly in front. When it comes I'll be sure to post some beam shots and compare it my MTE P-7 torch ASAP.


----------



## sbstumpy (Jul 2, 2006)

*Did I order the wrong MC-E?*

So I'm new to this sport, but reading this and a few other threads the MC-E LED lights, for the handle bar, seemed worth a shot.

So I ordered:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16958

Which has a strobe (which I figured I could deal with) but now I see it is *BIN K-WC* as oposed to this model:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16539

Which is *BIN M-WC*.

Is BIN M better than K?

They look identical aside from the stobe feature.
Should I cancel and order the second option?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sbstumpy said:


> So I'm new to this sport, but reading this and a few other threads the MC-E LED lights, for the handle bar, seemed worth a shot.
> 
> So I ordered:
> 
> ...


M-bin should be brighter than K-bin. With that said the K bin might use a tad less power which might give a little longer run time.. Whither or not your eyes will be able to tell the difference in brightness at the current (amps) level used by torches is anyone's guess.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sbstumpy said:


> So I'm new to this sport, but reading this and a few other threads the MC-E LED lights, for the handle bar, seemed worth a shot.
> 
> So I ordered:
> 
> ...


Trust me, the K bin should be just fine unless you suffer from night blindness.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

So the batteries are fully charged, 4.22 V hot off the charger and I went for a ride tonight on them. I just run the MTE on low when climbing on fireroad, then put it on medium for going down single track and ran the TrustFire Cree 801 Q5 on High and aimed a bit higher for going down twisty steep brushy single track. Run time on tonights ride was about 1.5 hours. Plenty of light, plenty of coverage from the on the handlebar mounts.

I'm *VERY* happy with the lighting arrangement, the weight and the coverage. It just does the job efficiently and neatly.


----------



## sbstumpy (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 
K-bin it is then.

Actually, a little less bright and longer run time would not be a bad thing, so either way...


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sbstumpy said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> K-bin it is then.
> 
> Actually, a little less bright and longer run time would not be a bad thing, so either way...


Probably for $20.00, wouldn't hurt to pick up a TrustFire 801 Cree Q5 5 mode to go along with the light you bought. It makes a good system for lighting, plus if you have failure on one in a crash, you have back up.


----------



## sbstumpy (Jul 2, 2006)

RandyBoy said:


> Probably for $20.00, wouldn't hurt to pick up a TrustFire 801 Cree Q5 5 mode to go along with the light you bought. It makes a good system for lighting, plus if you have failure on one in a crash, you have back up.


Thats exactly what I had done.
Great minds....:thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sbstumpy said:


> Thats exactly what I had done.
> Great minds....:thumbsup:


The waiting game begins, allow 20 days from the date you placed your order to seeing it in your mailbox. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the system. Don't worry about pictures, get the batteries fully charged (green lights showing) and mounted on your bars and do a nice climb to earn some sweet single track for the trip back. It's amazing the amount of value in this lighting system. I ordered 4 batteries just to have a couple for backup. Plus you have usage as flashlights when camping!


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> Plus you have usage as flashlights when camping!


Plus its much easier/cheaper to get past the wife than bike lights.

"Look at these great flashlights I got in case of an emergency"

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm really impressed by that P7 beam. Sure, it's not much of a thrower as a hand held flashlight, but it's the cat's meow for a handlebar light on single track. Great value! $40 light versus $400 or more.


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> M-bin should be brighter than K-bin. With that said the K bin might use a tad less power which might give a little longer run time.. Whither or not your eyes will be able to tell the difference in brightness at the current (amps) level used by torches is anyone's guess.


Do you have data the shows K bins using less power than M?
Otherwise I don't think I've seen any data that backs that up.
M Bins should just be a little more efficient than previous bins, so more performance from the same power.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

bbgobie said:


> Do you have data the shows K bins using less power than M?
> Otherwise I don't think I've seen any data that backs that up.
> M Bins should just be a little more efficient than previous bins, so more performance from the same power.


Well, if you have data that supports the M bin being more efficient, please provide the data or the links to the data for us. Thanks!


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

RandyBoy said:


> Well, if you have data that supports the M bin being more efficient, please provide the data or the links to the data for us. Thanks!


???
Crees data sheet.
MC-Es are all designed to run on the same voltage. As per
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampMC-E.pdf

@350mA the K bin outputs 370 lumens, the M at 420.
Same power, one has 50 more lumens, its thus more efficient with that power.
As per
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampMCE_BL.pdf

So do you have something to say the M bin will draw less volts than the K?


----------



## sbstumpy (Jul 2, 2006)

If I'm getting this straight from the data sheet, the LEDs are BINed (alphabetically from F to M for the MC-E) based on how bright they are when tested at 350 mA.

The BIN test does not address which LED draws more voltage, and that could be independent.

Short answer, going on the only test available, the M should be better.


However, I've seen on the candlepower forums that the DX lights are all likely to be K BIN and looking at the data sheet from CREE, they only list K bin in the cool white catagory (WC). Can anyone confirm or refute this?


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> I'm really impressed by that P7 beam. Sure, it's not much of a thrower as a hand held flashlight, but it's the cat's meow for a handlebar light on single track. Great value! $40 light versus $400 or more.


all I know is my P7 kicked a set of Minewt Dual X2's but at medium setting. At High it just flat blew it away!!!!!!!!! Talk about putting a light to shame.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

sxr-racer said:


> all I know is my P7 kicked a set of Minewt Dual X2's but at medium setting. At High it just flat blew it away!!!!!!!!! Talk about putting a light to shame.


If that's the case and you thought your Minewts were pretty good, run the P7 on low or medium for climbs and high for the downhills and go for the extended run time. $5 for a replacement cell instead of a battery pack is a hell of a value for more run time. 3 hours would be a long night ride for me, and 2 hours or more of that would be slow speed climbing. Plus when we ride as a group, we are regrouping a time or two, or have mechanicals from time to time.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> If that's the case and you though your Minewts were pretty good, run the P7 on low or medium for climbs and high for the downhills and go for the extended run time. $5 for a replacement cell instead of a battery pack is a hell of a value for more run time. 3 hours would be a long night ride for me, and 2 hours or more of that would be slow speed climbing. Plus when we ride as a group, we are regrouping a time or two, or have mechanicals from time to time.


Minewts on a buddy's bike. We were compairing them. It is still light when we start our Wed Afternoon Ride, about 20 minutes into it is when we have to turn them on. I played around with the settings some. Just like it on high!!!!!!!! I carry an extra 18650 just in case.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Just ordered mine. I have wanted a decent light for a while but just couldn't fork over the money. Hopefully this will get me by for a while. I might order a second one and do the helmet/bar combo. For now one should be okay. Anyone running just one and like it?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Cat-man-do
> M-bin should be brighter than K-bin. With that said the K bin might use a tad less power which might give a little longer run time.. Whither or not your eyes will be able to tell the difference in brightness at the current (amps) level used by torches is anyone's guess.





> *bbgobie wrote in reply:*
> Do you have data the shows K bins using less power than M?
> Otherwise I don't think I've seen any data that backs that up.
> M Bins should just be a little more efficient than previous bins, so more performance from the same power.


duh....looks like I got this backwards..sorry about that.  If both the K and M bin are run at the same amperage, the power usage ( or run time ) is more than likely the same ( power = I sq.x R or E x I )however the M-bin will be brighter. This means that if you adjusted the amperage on the M-bin so that the light output was equal to the light output of the K-bin, the M-bin should use less power, hence it is more efficient and would get better run times if you factor in both having equal light output. When it comes to torches though it is anyones guess just how efficient the drivers/switches will be for the various models of torches. For the record I stand corrected.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

Do you guys prefer direct drive or regulated? Do you want to be sure to use protected cells in direct drive torches while non-protected cells are safe to use in the regulated torches? Any other advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

aski said:


> Do you guys prefer direct drive or regulated? Do you want to be sure to use protected cells in direct drive torches while non-protected cells are safe to use in the regulated torches? Any other advantages/disadvantages?


I can't speak for everyone but personally I would perfer all torches to be regulated as long as the driver is at least 95% efficient. With regulation you get a more sustained current ( light ) level as the battery slowly depletes it's charge. Some of the Multi-mode SSC P-7 and Cree MC-E torches must use some sort of driver to be able to vary the light output. Some of these torches have as many as 8 modes while others have 3 or 5. The two mode torches are probably just using an additional resistor to vary the current level. This is speculation on my part as I've never taken one apart to see what makes it tick but others have said as much. _( As long as you believe what others have said.)_ Nothing wrong with direct drive torches as long as the battery has enough juice to maintain a steady usable beam for a decent amount of time. IMO...a protected battery is always better to use because you can't overly discharge them which can lower their life-span significantly.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I prefer Pulse Frequency Modulated drivers and Protected min/max lithium ion cells, as well as self limiting chargers. Perhaps a little bit of redundancy, but way better than a Li Ion cell going into thermal runaway, and violently offgassing or exploding and creating a fire. 

NiMH is not at critical and you can go direct drive, as the voltage from 3 cells @ 1.2 V x 3= 3.6 volts and within the Vf driving spec of most all LED emitters at 700 to 1000mah. One single cell Li Ion is hotter at 4.2 to 4.25V hot off the charger and can overvolt /overdrive an Emitter beyond it's design specifications.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Hot Dang!* Looks like D/X has my order ready to ship.  More than likely it will ship out tommorow or next Monday. After that it should take about two weeks to get to where I live.
> I ordered the *Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E ( bin M- WC ) 2-mode*....


*Crap!*...I let out a "Hot Dang" too fast. I just checked the invoice from D/X...its seems the order they're sending is only the bar mount I ordered... ...the good stuff still hasn't come in yet. ETA on those are 11/3 and then they get shipped out...yeah, right...:incazzato: By the time the good stuff comes I'll be *D*ealing with e*X*treme weather!...:madman:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Crap!*...I let out a "Hot Dang" too fast. I just checked the invoice from D/X...its seems the order they're sending is only the bar mount I ordered... ...the good stuff still hasn't come in yet. ETA on those are 11/3 and then they get shipped out...yeah, right...:incazzato: By the time the good stuff comes I'll be *D*ealing with e*X*treme weather!...:madman:


Patience, my man. They don't really know the ETA. Last time, they beat the ETA they gave me by about 3 or 4 days.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey, came up with a simple mount. When I ordered my P7, I ordered one of the cheap handlebar mounts. Guess what, it is cheap. So, I am in the process of building the Achesalot LED light. I took some of the 1" alum sq. tubing and cut it to 2" in length. The cut 1/2" inch off front and rear but just taking 3 sides leaving to flat tabs sticking out. From that point, take the center Box section and cut the top off leaving 2 legs sitting up. The flashlight fits perfectly between these. Use O-Rings to hold the torch onto the mount. I used a Niterider handlebar mount to attach the alum mount to the bars. You could use just orings or a reflector holder also.

Here you go, sorry if quality sucks, it from my phone.


----------



## drew2002 (Oct 23, 2008)

I ordered a MTE P7 from DX, and waited 2 weeks without it shipping. Before I get run over by a dump truck, I'd like to find another source. Can anyone recommend a place I can get one where they have them in, and don't ask for my 1st born as a down-payment? 

Thanks!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

drew2002 said:


> I ordered a MTE P7 from DX, and waited 2 weeks without it shipping. Before I get run over by a dump truck, I'd like to find another source. Can anyone recommend a place I can get one where they have them in, and don't ask for my 1st born as a down-payment?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you order 18650 batteries and a charger too at the same time? Allow 2 weeks from the day they say they got the order in, 1 day to pack it, 1 day to ship it, 3 or 4 days for it to fly from Hong Kong to your nearest airport, 2 days to clear US customs, and another 3 days to end up in your mail box. That should make it about 17 to 20 days before you get to play with it.

Patience is a virtue. Get some Virtue.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

I ordered mine on the 23 and it already shipped so I think I am on track for about 2 weeks.


----------



## drew2002 (Oct 23, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> Did you order 18650 batteries and a charger too at the same time? Allow 2 weeks from the day they say they got the order in, 1 day to pack it, 1 day to ship it, 3 or 4 days for it to fly from Hong Kong to your nearest airport, 2 days to clear US customs, and another 3 days to end up in your mail box. That should make it about 17 to 20 days before you get to play with it.
> 
> Patience is a virtue. Get some Virtue.


Yes, I was aware that the whole process would take a bit of time. I ordered the batteries right afterwards, but in a separate order. Got em a few days ago. But my virtue ended when the status of the P7 flashtlight remained "Processing - contact us for details" for almost two weeks, so I canceled it. No worries. I rolled the dice on another flashlight from them. I'll see what happens. I think they had a run on some of the P7's. Their prices are too good not give them another try.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

drew2002 said:


> Yes, I was aware that the whole process would take a bit of time. I ordered the batteries right afterwards, but in a separate order. Got em a few days ago. But my virtue ended when the status of the P7 flashtlight remained "Processing - contact us for details" for almost two weeks, so I canceled it. No worries. I rolled the dice on another flashlight from them. I'll see what happens. I think they had a run on some of the P7's. Their prices are too good not give them another try.


Should have just stuck it out and let it run it's course, instead of canceling and starting from square one again with the waiting. I bought a 12060, and I couldn't be happier, well worth the wait.


----------



## crapbot (Mar 4, 2008)

Took delivery of the MTE MC-E 8 mode last night. It's pretty good ! Seriously solid light seems to be good quality. Light enough to mount on the helmet. Switching between modes is trivial, turn on to get Med, light tap to get High and then turn off, pause, and on to get back to medium. The low mode might be handy.

On medium, it's brighter than my Fenix L2D on turbo. Low is slightly brighter than medium on the L2D. High is seriously bright. No beamshots yet, I'll try and get some soon, but it's bloody cold out these evenings in Ireland ! Haven't tested runtime yet, need to get a lux meter to really do it properly.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Lol


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*Looking for more advice*

I want to purchase these lights but not sure what to get. I want 1 for bars and 1 for the helmet. Should I get an MC-E since they are available or stick with the P7?
Are the 18650 batteries only Lithium? I have some Nimh but I am guessing they don't put out enough volts.
What is the best charger to get for the batteries?
Honestly, how safe are protected cells from blowing up?

thanks,
DT


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I would get the MTE P7 5 mode (12060) for the bars and the Trustfire 801 for the helmets.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

May I suggest you read this thread from beginning to end, the answers are all there to your questions.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Ditto, good combination, I run both on my handlebars, works well for me.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just got back from one of my night rides. Tonight I decided to take my *MTE P-7 two mode* along just for a lark. Lately I have been playing around with the reflector and have it set at a spot where it seems to have a more concentrated hot spot. I couldn't wait to see what this would look like on the trails. I also wanted to see what the MTE P-7 in combo with my Dinotte 600L both bar mounted would look like as well. Unfortunately, the trails where I went to ride were completely covered in leaves. _Heavy leaf cover really screws visibility on trails ...Big Time! _ No matter how bright your lights are you can't see obstacles or hazards that are under the leaves...:nonod: When I turned the P-7 on with the 600L you almost couldn't tell the difference...That's how badly the moist dark brown and orange leaves absorb light. What a drag! :incazzato: With trail cover like this you best keep the speed down or be prepared to pay the consequence. Since it wasn't going to be a fun night I put the P-7 away. Later when I got back to the car I pulled it out so I could see. *click*...nothing happened. *click*, click ,* click*....still nothing happened. I unscrewed the switch and reattached, still no light... ....after about two minutes I finally got it to work but it is a real mystery as to what causes this to happen. Maybe mine doesn't like cold weather.:skep: ..regardless, I don't think I could recommend one of these as a primary light source unless you have a reliable secondary back-up.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

The 18650's protection likely kicked in, mine does with the P7 and MC-E but if I slap it into my Q5 torch ( also a good backup ) for 1min area it's fine after that, just a full charge issue here so far.

You likely needed notice the difference as it didn't turn on


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

The more I read the more I am confused about what MTE P7 flashlights to get from DX. They seem to have very similar lights with different prices. HELP!


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

I hear you. I ended up getting the 8 mode model . http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13060 . From what I could gather the c-bin models are tested for output vs. the non c-bin models not being tested. Either way my light came today and it rocks.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

What the heck are c-bin's anyway?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Resist said:


> The more I read the more I am confused about what MTE P7 flashlights to get from DX. They seem to have very similar lights with different prices. HELP!


I got two of the MTE P7's. One is a regulated two-mode and slightly smaller (I think it was the 12060 ?), and the other is an 8-mode with a slightly larger head/reflector, and has some more odd shapes turned into the handle (don't remember model #). I like the 2-mode/smaller one MUCH better. 8-mode is completely annoying, and I'd imagine 5 probably would be as well, IMO.
Apparantly the smaller regulated 2-mode I got will maintain the same brightness level through the ride, instead of progressively becoming dimmer as the batteries drain. I have yet to notice though.

Most of the differences you see are either in how many modes they have, and slight differences in bezel/reflector size and what shape the handles are, etc. One has a regulated circuit too, which I got.

Just a side note for those thinking about ordering; Be prepared to have to sign for the packages. Mine sat at the local post office for over a week because no-one was home to sign for delivery, and I could not make it to that particular post office during their business hours. Pretty annoying since I did not realize sig. was required for these orders.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Resist said:


> What the heck are c-bin's anyway?


Binning is the term the Manufactures of LED's use to classify their LED's . Different bin levels correspond to different output/brightness levels. The C-bin SSC P-7 is a 900lm( rated )LED. There are other bin levels of the P-7 but the C-bin is suppose to be the brightest...for now. Note: this is a nut-shell explanation...



> Originally Posted by Cat-man-do
> Hot Dang! Looks like D/X has my order ready to ship. More than likely it will ship out tommorow or next Monday. After that it should take about two weeks to get to where I live.
> I ordered the Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E ( bin M- WC ) 2-mode....


*FINALLY!*...false alarm the first time....I checked the D/X shipping record this time and the whole kit shipped out yesterday! That is if you believe anything D/X tells you.. ...Now comes the wait....hopefully in two weeks...:yawn:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Forget the P7's, P7's where great, but MC-E's leave the P7's for dead, over twice the range without losing much of the flood.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Just placed my order for three P7's, batteries and charger. Going to try this setup and see how it goes.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

looks like they had bulk mailing yesterday, a friend had his lights ship out as well.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

So what the heck are MC-E's?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Resist, go over to Candlelight Forums, look up LED Flashlights, and bone up. Or use Google and put in Cree MC-E and see what you find.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Forget the P7's, P7's where great, but MC-E's leave the P7's for dead, *over twice the range* without losing much of the flood.


:eekster: ...Oh, how I hope you are right!



> *Resist asked:* So what the heck are MC-E's?


..nut-shell explanation #2...an MC-E is a quad-die LED made by a company called Cree. Basically it is 4 mini leds in one package using the same footprint as the earlier XR-E series.
It is some what similar to the Seoul Semi Conductor ( SSC ) P-7 ( also 4 die ) only the Cree MT-E has separate terminals for each die. This allows the user to configure as they wish although they can be ordered already series connected. The M-bin is the highest (at this time) for the MC-E. Deal Extreme ( D/X ) just released new torches that use the MC-E about a month ago. Most people are still waiting....like me.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Well did read over other posts but this is way above my head. Someone should put together a simple listing for quick reference, like a Dummy's Guide for people like me.

But it sounds like P7's c-bin and the Cree MT-E are about the same.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> :eekster: ...Oh, how I hope you are right!
> 
> ..nut-shell explanation #2...an MC-E is a quad-die LED made by a company called Cree. Basically it is 4 mini leds in one package using the same footprint as the earlier XR-E series.
> It is some what similar to the Seoul Semi Conductor ( SSC ) P-7 ( also 4 die ) only the Cree MT-E has separate terminals for each die. This allows the user to configure as they wish although they can be ordered already series connected. The M-bin is the highest (at this time) for the MC-E. Deal Extreme ( D/X ) just released new torches that use the MC-E about a month ago. *Most people are still waiting....like me*.


Well, don't get too expectant. I'm doing a rundown test on an M-bin MC-E right now, and posted some remarks over at BikeForums.net about my eyeball tests last night. It's definitely no Seca 700  although to be fair, it does annihilate the usual plastic bike headlight (Cateye, etc) for output. But I think there might be better choices.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

No CREE MC-E focuses the light better so for the same size of reflector you get alot more light forward which is what counts, I thought the P7 kicked but but the MC-E just a beam of light reaching way out there.

Only issue with the MC-E's at present is there colour is abit on the yellow side, where as my P7 is WHITE, a whiter / bluer bin would make it perfect.

MechBgon, would 7 MC-E's kick the Seca though!!! The Seca is about the only light that will out perform the MC-E currently I think!!

Catman, my R2 looks small and dull and piddly compared to the MC-E, okay i'd like more range but realistically it's all you need and you see a huge spot area so you really don't miss a rock or anything easily.

Be trying it with the P7 on the bars same time tommorow night, it was leant out last time.

3 x P7's I don't think would have the range of 3 MC-E, but ofcourse it would light up the close range stuff better.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Turveyd said:


> MechBgon, would 7 MC-E's kick the Seca though(?)


They would... for maybe an hour and fifteen minutes, that is  Then you'd get to stop and reload a bunch of flashlights with fresh batteries, stow the depleted ones, and charge them all up when you get home. Imagine doing your reloading in _this_ environment:









welcome to my commuting route, halfway home

I ride 2.5-3 hours per day with my lights, so the Seca's nice beam pattern and power aren't the only benefit... one-plug charging is nice.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I run them on Medium on climbs so generally get 2hours out of 2 x 18650's, normally switch the helmet light off too so even longer.

6 - 7 hour rides, where fairly common for me, 4 is becoming the max these days due to the lads I ride with, but i like the option to bring out a stack of batterys ( I've got 8 + some CR123a's for other old torches if needs be ) and do a long 1.

I've got 2 chargers and can charge 8 batterys and be out the next evening if needs be easy pease with only 1 change of batterys ( 2 with first putting in )

I'm going to order another 4 batterys + another MC-E soon, run P7 + MC-E on the bars + helmet MC-E for fast sections 

That and any excuse for a rest and don't like my eggs all in 1 basket battery wise or lights wise so multiple lights + batterys = greater safety!!


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay so what about using the P7's for the handlebar and an MC-E for the helmet? Which flashlight is a good one with the MC-E's....MTE?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Take a MTE P7 5 mode 12060 on the bars and mount 2 TrustFire 801's in 5 mode on your helmet... done, tons of running time, tons of distance. Run them on low, climbing, on high singletrack or fast descending. Good and plenty. Get 2 chargers and 6 or 8 18650 batteries and unless you are racing at night, you should be set.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> Take a MTE P7 5 mode 12060 on the bars and mount 2 TrustFire 801's in 5 mode on your helmet... done, tons of running time, tons of distance. Run them on low, climbing, on high singletrack or fast descending. Good and plenty. Get 2 chargers and 6 or 8 18650 batteries and unless you are racing at night, you should be set.


The specs on those 801s say they're quite lightweight. 2.47 ounces = 70 grams, plus a 45-gram battery. For $20, I might have to try one out (yeah, like I need any more flashlights :nono: )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...*FINALLY!*...false alarm the first time....I checked the D/X shipping record this time and the whole kit shipped out yesterday! That is if you believe anything D/X tells you.. ...Now comes the wait....hopefully in two weeks...:yawn:


Frick-Frack!...D/X did it to me again! Now they're telling me they still haven't received the torch :skep: ...after they already said it had shipped  go figure.
The statement I made about believing what D/X tells you turned out to be more true than I expected.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

Does cold weather effect the MTE SSC P7 other than shortened battery life? It seem like there was more light when I tested in last week although it was 70 degrees. I rode this morning for about an hour in 21 degree weather and I finished still with light. I still need to play with the direction of the beam but overall it was good.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

interesting idea, my P7's dropped off hugely, just tested it in the house and I think it has dropped off, big yellow halo around the spot to and on close examination the first few mm's of the plastic reflector looks kinda dull so I fear it's over heated and wasting light from that 

The hunt for a reflector that'll fit will commence shortly!!


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

What kind of battery life are you guys getting on your MTE MCE's? I managed about 50 minutes on High with full charge.


----------



## slm135 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Decay*

Made a video showing the decay of my fully charged MTE SSC P7-C flashlight.






Basically get just a little bit over an hour before it really drops off.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Exactly the same as the battery voltage drop curve not going to say the initial drop is that noticeable.


----------



## pwork (Apr 16, 2008)

Just received an Aurora M3-2. Haven't tried it on the trail yet, but have been very happy with my helmet mounted P7 on the single track around here. First impression is that the MC-E has much better throw, concentrated spot, but less spill which should work out pretty good for a helmet mount as mentioned on here before. I tried to take some beam shots, but it is very humid and misty out tonight; the pics turned out very poorly. I'll try to get some better shots and post them up.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

My P7's dead  reflector burn death 

My MC-E's got a good range, but yellowish tint, I want 2 MC-E's on my bars I think  so going to order 2 different 1's in the hope of getting more of a spot than my MTE 40mm without going much if any bigger, how spotty is yours ??

Confused on the K bins, less output and a more yellow colour why ?? or I am getting this the wrong way around on the colour ?? I find a nice Blue colour works best on muddy trails!!


----------



## pwork (Apr 16, 2008)

I got an M bin, but did notice that the color is more yellowish than my P7. It'll be interesting to see the difference it makes on the trails with the leaf cover/wet conditions.

Going by my calibrated optical calipers (eye ball  ) in the rainy/misty conditions last night @ ~20-25' the P7 filled a 3 x 6' area w/ light with additional spill with me standing and the light mounted to my helmet. The MC-E was more 1.5 x 3-4' at the same distance with a more defined but less area spill. However w the P7 I could barely see a tree @ ~125' where as the MC-E illumanted the tree pretty well. Again this was in a humid/rainy/misty atmosphere so it should be better defined when the humidy drops.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

The P7's brilliant white is what we need really, not yellow ish wanna be halogens, hopefully they'll sort that over the next few months though.

My MC-E left my P7 totally for dead more than i expected, turns out P7 lost its reflective coating due to heat no doubt so I haven't been able to compare directly 

P7 always lacked range though, why I changed it to bar mounted and ran a Q5 on my head or 2!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pwork said:


> Just received an Aurora M3-2. Haven't tried it on the trail yet, but have been very happy with my helmet mounted P7 on the single track around here. First impression is that the MC-E has much better throw, concentrated spot, but less spill which should work out pretty good for a helmet mount as mentioned on here before. I tried to take some beam shots, but it is very humid and misty out tonight; the pics turned out very poorly. I'll try to get some better shots and post them up.


 *It's HERE!!*, *my Aurora M3-2 torch that is...Bin M-WC.*..Postman delivered it just before I left for work. Unfortunately the weather where I am is a mixture of mist and fog. It was hard to find a place tonight where I could give it a decent test. Luckily I was able to find a couple spots without too much fog. The best place was a paved trail. I measured ( by eye ) a good 100ft+ run and let the Aurora go....:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: Holy-Moly...this thing rocks! I almost couldn't believe what I was seeing. The throw with the Cree MC-E is so much better than with MTE SSC P-7. The Aurora is very much like *pwork* described it, not to mention *Turveyed*..:thumbsup: The bike path I was using lit up like a Christmas tree ( which was way beyond my expectations ). This thing might be able to throw 200ft but I'll have to wait till the weather gets better before I can do some beam shots. Once again I'll be sure to compare with some of my other throwers. When I got home I tried mounting it on the helmet. Once again ( like my MTE ) I had to use a good bit of rolled inner tube to lift the rear to get it aimed right. The head on the Aurora is quite big and the torch is definitely heavier than my MTE P-7. Once I got it adjusted though the torch seemed to hold it's place. I can't wait to try this on some dry/clear trails. Once I've played with this a bit I'll be sure to get back to give a more detailed review. Man, I can't wait till people start building bike lights with these. :ihih:


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

pics Cat......come on brother.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm very interested to learn how your Aurora works on your helmet. I ordered two P7's (already shipped) and likely will start one on my helmet and one on the bars. I could see myself later putting both on my bars and using only one at a time to increase my ride time (without having to change batteries) and then going with a different light on my head, maybe on medium power for longer battery life. Besides the Aurora, I am also considering the TR-801 or the Fenix L2D CE Q5 Cree. The latter two have less lumens (230 and 180 respectively) though the Fenix, from what I hear, is more accurate with their outputs, it also uses 2-AA's which means carrying two types of batteries (just in case). The Fenix is also $66 but runs for 2 hours on high. We will see, but definitely post your impressions as this thread is very valuable to me and others.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

IMHO said:


> I'm very interested to learn how your Aurora works on your helmet. I ordered two P7's (already shipped) and likely will start one on my helmet and one on the bars. I could see myself later putting both on my bars and using only one at a time to increase my ride time (without having to change batteries) and then going with a different light on my head, maybe on medium power for longer battery life. Besides the Aurora, I am also considering the TR-801 or the Fenix L2D CE Q5 Cree. The latter two have less lumens (230 and 180 respectively) though the Fenix, from what I hear, is more accurate with their outputs, it also uses 2-AA's which means carrying two types of batteries (just in case). The Fenix is also $66 but runs for 2 hours on high. We will see, but definitely post your impressions as this thread is very valuable to me and others.


A CandlePowerForums member is testing various flashlights in an Integrating Sphere to determine actual out-the-front lumens, if you're curious to see. The L2D Q5 puts out about 145 usable lumens on Turbo. As you noted, it has pretty good runtime. The EagleTac P10A2 is another 2AA light and manages about 180 lumens out the front, but the runtime is supposed to be only 1.5 hours as a consequence.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> * sxr-racer wrote:* pics Cat.....come on brother.


 ...Dude...patience....the rain is moving off and the wind is moving in. That should help clear out the fog and dry things out some. If things go good I might be able to take some preliminary photos tomorrow. I'll just have to wait and see.
*Now for some more details about the Aurora M3-2.* First the beam pattern, this will be hard to describe but I will try. It definitely has a brighter center spot than my MTE P-7. This might be due to the rather large reflector that the Aurora has ( 44mm diameter ) The color of the beam is very much like my R-2 torch. Some people seem to think of this color as "yellowish". I tend to think of it as "Shell white" or "neutral white" as compared to my Dinotte's or my MTE SSC P-7 which are more bluer in tint. If you check the Cree web site you will see that the WC bin (tint) is right in the middle of the spectrum for the MC-E's. When using the Aurora helmet style it throws out a great beam of light that expands the further you aim it. I don't know if I would call this a spot pattern but beyond a doubt, most of the light is centered and confined. This is not to say that it doesn't have any spill. This torch has lots of spill! Now here is where things get scary...I decided to compare this minutes ago to my new HIDtech Lumen8R quad R-2 helmet light. I did this off of my 2nd story balcony. The Lumen8R beats it hands down on high ( thank God ) as I expected..but...and this is a Big But...The Aurora does look to beat the Lumen8r's middle mode although it is very close. This middle mode I recently reviewed as looking to be around 500lm. The Aurora on high looks to beat this mid-mode and looks to have more spill. This surprises me to no end!...Still, these are initial reviews but they are encouraging. This means the Aurora M3-2 two mode *could be* outputting 600+ lumens with fresh batteries. So far I like what I'm seeing. The switch on the Aurora works in circular fashon...On high-on low- Off. There are a couple negatives to the Aurora. One is the weight that I already mentioned. Some might feel it is too heavy for the helmet but for the most part this is an individual thing. Lastly, I did notice some artifacts in the center of the beam when shining it on a wall. The good thing is that the artifacts don't translate over when using the light outside... That's about it for now. Tonight I'll take a quickie ride on the bike paths behind where I live. Hopefully, I will continue to be impressed with what I see. One last note, don't run out and buy one of these until I ( or someone else ) puts up some comparison photos. ( P.S. I couldn't but notice that D/X looks to have run out of the *M-bin* MC-E torches...you might have to wait a while till more of the M-bins come out ) (_*Update: Quickie ride finished...paved trails were covered with leaves...to the extent that the paved trail was not visible. Wet leaves and pavement don't mix. The only good part about this ride was that the Aurora Rocks !! This thing throws for at least 100ft or more. Can't wait to do detailed throw test..._:thumbsup: )


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Keep the info and opinions coming.*



mechBgon said:


> A CandlePowerForums member is testing various flashlights in an Integrating Sphere to determine actual out-the-front lumens, if you're curious to see. The L2D Q5 puts out about 145 usable lumens on Turbo. As you noted, it has pretty good runtime. The EagleTac P10A2 is another 2AA light and manages about 180 lumens out the front, but the runtime is supposed to be only 1.5 hours as a consequence.


MechBgon, thanks for the link, very informative! 
Cat-man-do, really appreciate the info with the pic. It gives an idea of what will be on my head. I will definitely wait and see if I like the P7 on my head. If not, I will go with a smaller light (listed above). My decision is getting a bit more clear now...until someone comes up with some other idea I might like, hmmm


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

(the light is not on here, just the reflection from the flash)

I made the mount from an old bicycle lock holder cut in half. The light fits perfectly and I added the quick release for easy in an out. I only had to dremmel a slot for the strap. The nylon strap is from an old bike rack mount with some velcro from the craft store. The base of the light is velcrod to the helmet and then the strap just hold everything in place. I also added a bit of velcro between the helmet and the strap to keep it from moving at all. I've had it out on one group night ride and had no issues. Others were using all L&M ARC's and a few other things. The light was a bit yellower then the rest, but it easily lit up the trail and rider ahead of me. Nobody believed I had a "flashlight" and in fact I still don't think they believe me. There was a Seca 700 present and that thing was a light monster, but my $47 light will have to do for now.

I also used the the light on my CX bike for a night road ride and it provided more than enough light, even on streets that had no light at all and were completely pitch black.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Beam pics from the Aurora later tonight...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

* Beam Pics! Aurora M3-2 ( with Cree MC-E M-bin WC tint )* After I got home I thought my whole effort was a wash out because many of the photos turned out all grainy. This was probably due to the fact that it was quite cold and windy. More than likely the electronics of my camera needed time to acclimate to the temperature. None of the photos turned out except the last three, luckily one of those is the *Aurora M3-2 and it is fantastic! *I also took my MTE P-7 torch hoping to take some combo pics but the MTE completely crapped out on me. For some reason it doesn't like the cold.. It wouldn't work at all. The lights I brought along were my Jet Phantom ( 13watt spot ) and my HIDtech Lumen8R ( quad Cree R-2 led ).
*The set-up:* My camera is a Sony Cyber-Shot 2.1megpix. It has one auto night setting. I use a tripod and the camera has a timer. The cones are at 75ft, 100ft, 150ft, and 200ft. A small piece of reflective tape is on the cones at 100 and 200ft respectively although this is not too noticeable in the pics. All the lights were aimed toward the 100ft marker. When I got to the service road that I usually do my photos I discovered that the park had dumped a load of dark colored gravel at the top of hill near the 200ft. mark.. . This simply wouldn't do. I wanted the far surface to be uniform in color so I went to the top of the small hill, turned around and shot down hill. Even with things not going as planned, at least the photos of the Aurora turned out great. As you will see in the photos the Aurora competes with my higher power Lumen8R. I took a photo of the Lumen8R on medium but that one didn't turn out ( although the high one did ).
*The Photos:* Note: All lights where held at helmet ( head ) height.
#1 ) Aurora M3-2 on low. first cone is at 75ft. Not bad for a low setting.
#2 ) Aurora M3-2 on High...This thing Rocks!!!! :thumbsup: 
#3 ) HIDtech Lumen8R on High...Yes this is brighter but it cost a whole lot more.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Nicely done  The photo properties indicate the camera picked the same f-stop, exposure and ISO, so your pics are also cross-comparable regarding intensity.



> I also took my MTE P-7 torch hoping to take some combo pics but the MTE completely crapped out on me. For some reason it doesn't like the cold..


Bah, I bet it's just jealous of your new flashlight!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mechBgon said:


> Nicely done  ...Bah, I bet it's just jealous of your new flashlight!


Glad you liked the beam pics...now some good news for me...I discovered that the problem with the MTE P-7 torch was with the click switch. I exchanged click switches with my other MTE torch, put the torch outside for an hour ( in 39' F weather ) and everything works fine now. I now have a *Great* back-up bar/helmet combo light system suitable for serious hard core Mountain biking. Aurora M3-2 helmet, MTE P-7 bars...:thumbsup:
Photo: Aurora M3-2 top, MTE P-7 torch below


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Cat-man-do,
This does not make my decision any easier. I could go with this set up and be happy but not sure how I would like the Aurora on my head as it is obviously larger than the SSC P7(I see it is only slightly more than an ounce heavier). What I would really like is an approx. 200 lumen light with decent throw and 2 hr life. I see the EagleTac T10L (ET10L) fits this criterea and uses the 18650's (they are $68). I have seen some Crees at dealsextreme but they take AA's and I would rather not need to remember two types of batteries for long night rides. Maybe it would be worth the money for the long runtime...I see more research in my future. 
Again, thanks for the pics.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

IMHO said:


> Thanks for the pics Cat-man-do,
> This does not make my decision any easier. I could go with this set up and be happy but not sure how I would like the Aurora on my head as it is obviously larger than the SSC P7(I see it is only slightly more than an ounce heavier). What I would really like is an approx. 200 lumen light with decent throw and 2 hr life. I see the EagleTac T10L (ET10L) fits this criterea and uses the 18650's (they are $68). I have seen some Crees at dealsextreme but they take AA's and I would rather not need to remember two types of batteries for long night rides. Maybe it would be worth the money for the long runtime...I see more research in my future.
> Again, thanks for the pics.


If you get the EagleTac, remember the *cpf8* coupon code gets you 8% discount.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

IMHO said:


> *Thanks for the pics Cat-man-do*,
> This does not make my decision any easier. I could go with this set up and be happy but not sure how I would like the Aurora on my head as it is obviously larger than the SSC P7(I see it is only slightly more than an ounce heavier). *What I would really like is an approx. 200 lumen light with decent throw and 2 hr life. I see the EagleTac T10L (ET10L) fits this criterea and uses the 18650's (they are $68). * I have seen some Crees at dealsextreme but they take AA's and I would rather not need to remember two types of batteries for long night rides. Maybe it would be worth the money for the long runtime...I see more research in my future.
> Again, thanks for the pics.


...You're welcome...Yes, the size of the Aurora is intimidating. I also have a rather nice single mode Cree R-2 torch that is similar to the one you linked to. It is very light/small and has great throw. However it is brighter when using the smaller CR123A batteries although it can use the 18650's as well and run for over 1.5 hrs. This is it here >
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16240
D/X also has one similar to the one you linked to. Single mode but cheaper >
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14027
D/X has lots of Cree torches that use the 18650 batteries, some are multi-mode, some two mode, some single. You just have to continue your search. Most will be cheaper than the torch you linked to...I know, I know, I'm not making it easier for you.  ( Note: if you buy from D/X you can buy the batteries and charger as well at the same time and save a whole lot of $$. Shipping from D/X is free. Shipping from D/X is slow...the one downside )


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Can you estimate the runtime on HIGH before it begins to dim?


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Glad you liked the beam pics...now some good news for me...I discovered that the problem with the MTE P-7 torch was with the click switch. I exchanged click switches with my other MTE torch, put the torch outside for an hour ( in 39' F weather ) and everything works fine now. I now have a *Great* back-up bar/helmet combo light system suitable for serious hard core Mountain biking. Aurora M3-2 helmet, MTE P-7 bars...:thumbsup:
> Photo: Aurora M3-2 top, MTE P-7 torch below


Thanks for the information Cat-man-do.

Do you reckon the M3-2 would convert to an external battery pack without too much hassle? I'm thinking of a getting a 3.7v 6600mAh 18650 pack from All-battery.com to wire in.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mechBgon said:


> Can you estimate the runtime on HIGH before it begins to dim?


For the Aurora?...I haven't done a run test yet but will some time this week. I'm running new Trustfire ( blue ) 18650 batteries with the Aurora. The silver UltraFire 18650's ran for about 45-50 minutes in my MTE P-7 torch before starting to dim. The blue Trustfire's are 2500mah vs. the UltraFire's 2400mah. Hopefully the larger Trustfire's will get me another ten minutes. I'll post back during the week if I do a run test. So far I've not yet had a real chance to do a real ride with the Aurora. Where I live things are starting to get cold..( 35'F at the moment ). Couple this with the fact that most of the trails near me are covered with leaves right now. This makes it extremely difficult to ride trails when you can't *see* the trails.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> If you get the EagleTac, remember the *cpf8* coupon code gets you 8% discount.


*Great tip* as I am leaning toward the EagleTac. Thanks!


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!

I read through this whole thread about 3 weeks ago, and based on the general feedback, I ordered one P7 (for bars) and one Cree MC-E for the helmet. Unfortunately, the P7 was backordered, but I got the MC-E (M bin) on Friday and as I said, "WOW". 

The Mc-E easily throws farther than the HID (Lith Ion) light that I bought about 3 years ago. That one was $400, and the Mc-E is only $50 (w/shipping and batteries).

Until the P7 gets here, the HID will become my bar light and the MC-E will be my helmet light. Another plus is that this will eliminate all the wires going to my pack!! The only down side is the 1hr run time on high. I can always run the HID on my bar for the climbs, and the DH is only about 10min MAX (for 45min of climbing), so I shouldn't have any problems. Plus, the battery is so small that it is no big deal to cary a spare.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

O.K. I made a decision:
I have already ordered two SSC P7's (shipped 11/13) along with six batteries, two chargers, a scope (helmet) mount and two bar mounts (bar mounts from universalcycles.com and they arrived already).
I also went with the Ultrafire C1 Q5-WC for its long run time (thanks catmando for the link).
I will likely still order the EagleTac T10L. It is pricey but I am still spending less than I was going to spend on the 110L miNewt for my helmet and a 225L? cygolite (and it will get here sooner). 

Most night rides I will do are approximately 2 hours. So both P7's on the bars and the Ultrafire ( or maybe Eagle Tac) on the helmet. When one P7 dims I can click on the other. Hey, who can't use a spare flashlight? Plus if a friend wants to ride I will have a light to lend out in order to spread the joy of mountain biking. Hey, maybe I can write off the EagleTac on my taxes? 

I will take some trail pics as soon as they come in. Thanks for your help all.


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

-bb- said:


> All I can say is WOW!!
> 
> I read through this whole thread about 3 weeks ago, and based on the general feedback, I ordered one P7 (for bars) and one Cree MC-E for the helmet. Unfortunately, the P7 was backordered, but I got the MC-E (M bin) on Friday and as I said, "WOW".


So I did an actual ride last night. HID on the bars and the CRE MC-E mounted on the helmet.

DOUBLE WOW

Having that much light on a night ride is almost like cheating. I could see WAY ahead of me, and I probably permanently blinded all the lizards and owls that I saw on the trail.

Another thing that was a VAST improvement was something that came from having a light on the bar and a light on the helmet. Usually, when I have just the helmet mounted light, the trails around here tend to glare/wash out. The trail has no contours, and looks like a non-descript white mess. Having a light on the bars give you an angle on the light, so you can actually see what is coming up. All the little ruts, ripples and undulations... As I said, I almost felt like I was cheating. No more sketchy blind corners!!
You can tell how much it is bermed, where it is bermed, and actually anticipate where the bike will go.


----------



## pwork (Apr 16, 2008)

As a follow up, I did my first trail ride with the MC-E. Clear, cold, leaf covered single track. Great light, just as Turveyd and Cat have said. I had my P7 on the bars and the MC-E on the helmet. The MC-E really out spots and throws the P7. As a pleasant surprise the spill on the MC-E was also very effective. The P7 really is a flood and does that well, yet before I got the MC-E the P7 was more than sufficient alone. I didn't notice a difference between the torches weight wise on the helmet. I did notice both lights start to dim about an hour into the ride. Total ride time was about 1:30 and didn't change out the batteries, but would have needed if the trail was more technical or lasted much longer. I wouldn't hesitate to use the P7 alone (i have many times) but if you're going to buy one torch I'd recommend the MC-E. I've got both now and it feels like I'm cheating!


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I just completed a night ride with an MTE P7, 45 minutes on medium and 35 on high. Same battery, good for an 11 mile ride, no noticeable dimming, voltage was 3.54 when I put it on the charger. Other light on the bar for more range was a TrustFire TR-801 single mode. Ran it the whole time, no noticeable dimming, voltage was 3.70 before putting it on the charger. Batteries were the Blue 2500mah 18650 TrustFires. Plenty of light for the rides I do, no heating up problems with minimal speed on the climbs of 4 mph.

Very happy with the performance of these lights for the price.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I finished my Achesalot light the other day, tried it out on the helmet, put my Night Rider Evolution back on the handlebar mount, used a reflector mount for the P7. That did not last, to much flex....... the Nite rider is going in the shop.......... Mount will stay on for the P7 until I finish my second Achesalot light.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

*P7 or MC-E on bars*

I ordered a TR-801 for my helmet and am wondering if I should go P7 for the bars or MC-E? Sounds like the MC-E has longer run time and farther throw, but the P7 has better spill and a whiter light.

What would you recommend? I also saw earlier where RandyBoy recommends two TR-801's on the helmet and a P7 on the bars.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Ordered*

Just placed my order last night for my lights and mounts. I can't friggin wait&#8230;:thumbsup:

Now the before mentioned "DX waiting game":skep:

MTE P7 2 mode- bars
Aurora MC-E M bin 2 mode- Helmet
6 Trustfire 18650 "protected" 2500 mAh batteries
2 Ultrafire chargers
Lockblock and Bikeblock from 4sevens.com

All for a rediculus price of $143.29 USD


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Ral83178 said:


> Just placed my order last night for my lights and mounts. I can't friggin wait&#8230;:thumbsup:
> 
> Now the before mentioned "DX waiting game":skep:
> 
> ...


Let us know how it works out for you... One of these days I'm gonna just use a single mount lockblock on the bars and then put some cut up inner tubes over 3 TR-801's in 5 mode, just velcro the whole lot together in a Delta 3 pac, and just let 'er run.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Rock Climber said:


> I ordered a TR-801 for my helmet and am wondering if I should go P7 for the bars or MC-E? Sounds like the MC-E has longer run time and farther throw, but the P7 has better spill and a whiter light.
> 
> What would you recommend? I also saw earlier where RandyBoy recommends two TR-801's on the helmet and a P7 on the bars.


Depends on where you like to ride. I love the spill of the P7 on tight single track, but I enjoy riding slow and technical at night. If you are more speed oriented, into XC buff single track , go with the MCE, if you wish more spill and can let a couple TR 801's fill in for farther out, go with a P7 on the handlebars. I run all of mine on low or medium for fireroad climbs, and only run high on the fast and tight singletrack trails, like ones that run along creekbeds or near river bottoms. So far, I am satisfied.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ral83178 said:


> Just placed my order last night for my lights and mounts. I can't friggin wait&#8230;:thumbsup:
> 
> Now the before mentioned "DX waiting game":skep:
> 
> ...


Looks like you'll be using the same torch set-up that I have. While you're waiting for D/X I'll try to give you a couple preview beam shots of the combo you will be using. Maybe by this week end if things go right and the camera doesn't crap-out again.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

RIght on....

I was looking at the other MC-E's but I didn't want the 8 mode (too many modes to click through). I looked at the smaller Ultrafire MC-E but from what I have read the assembly was not as good as the Aurora so I chose the Aurora MC-E. 

Would be nice to have a hi> med> lo but I need to get away from this NiteRider Evolution light that I bought 3 years ago to get into night riding (hooked now). The thing stinks.

Tom


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Ral83178 said:


> RIght on....
> 
> I was looking at the other MC-E's but I didn't want the 8 mode (too many modes to click through). I looked at the smaller Ultrafire MC-E but from what I have read the assembly was not as good as the Aurora so I chose the Aurora MC-E.
> 
> ...


My NR is now retired, same light..........


----------



## cimi (Oct 26, 2008)

*Is this same?*



Cat-man-do said:


> Glad you liked the beam pics...now some good news for me...I discovered that the problem with the MTE P-7 torch was with the click switch. I exchanged click switches with my other MTE torch, put the torch outside for an hour ( in 39' F weather ) and everything works fine now. I now have a *Great* back-up bar/helmet combo light system suitable for serious hard core Mountain biking. Aurora M3-2 helmet, MTE P-7 bars...:thumbsup:
> Photo: Aurora M3-2 top, MTE P-7 torch below


I want to buy this one ... "UltraFire C2 Cree MC-E (BIN M-WC) 2-Mode LED Flashlight"
what do you mean Cat .. is it the same like Aurora M3-2 in throw comparation
I like this one because it is little smaller then Aurora M3-2.??

J.C.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

cimi said:


> I want to buy this one ... "UltraFire C2 Cree MC-E (BIN M-WC) 2-Mode LED Flashlight"
> what do you mean Cat .. is it the same like Aurora M3-2 in throw comparation
> I like this one because it is little smaller then Aurora M3-2.??
> 
> J.C.


This thread has 24,510 hits on something that works. Do you feel lucky that you want to experiment, when there's already others that have found what works quite well?

If you order it, get some pictures and some beam shots of how it performs. Take pictures of the light beam shining on the ground from a riders perspective, not a picture of how the lights work in your backyard, unless you ride around on your bike for epic rides at night in your backyard. A realistic beam shot as a rider would see it from both handlebars or helmet mount on a trail would be ideal.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> *Harpoon wrote:* ...Thanks for the information Cat-man-do.
> 
> Do you reckon the M3-2 would convert to an external battery pack without too much hassle? I'm thinking of a getting a 3.7v 6600mAh 18650 pack from All-battery.com to wire in.


...sounds like a good idea. Others have wrote about doing the same with the P-7 torches. So far no one has posted up with a conversion as far as I know...Be the first! 



> *Cimi wrote:* ...I want to buy this one ... "UltraFire C2 Cree MC-E (BIN M-WC) 2-Mode LED Flashlight"
> what do you mean Cat .. is it the same like Aurora M3-2 in throw comparation
> I like this one because it is little smaller then Aurora M3-2.??


 I really don't know how other MC-E torches compare to the Aurora, the one that I own.
I would really like to see some of the others and the beam patterns they have. I bought the Aurora because the D/X web site showed that it projected a tight center spot. Of course these photos are often wrong. I would of rather have had a smaller torch like the MTE. Since I already owned an MTE torch built with the SSC P-7 led and it's beam pattern was mostly flood, I decided to try another brand. In order to get good throw with a reflector you need a reflector that is deep ( aspheric ). The Aurora looked to have a longer reflector head then the others. That is why I chose it. Still, when you buy torches you really don't know what you have until it is in your hands. That is why a good review coupled with some good beam pics can be so helpful.


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

I've got the UltraFire C2 MC-E (SKU 16958 on order from DX - apparently it's shipped so stay tuned for updates...

I fancy converting it to run from an All-Battery.com 6.6Ah pack, hence going for the UltraFire as it looks like it strips right down to make soldering wires easier.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Trail Pics with my SSC P7 and EagleTac*

O.k., if I figure out how to post pics.....here are shots I took (unfortunately in the rain) of my new lights. All pics are of the SSC P7 (900 err...500+ lumen) on the bars and EagleTac T10L (255 err...200 +/- lumen) on my helmet. I admit I might have had my bar light pointed down too sharply but it works for me.

lights on high, the jump is approx 40 ft away with the trees in the distance approx. 100ft.









lights on medium, not much difference. I could have been pointing my helmet light lower or I could have accidentally uploaded the same photo.  









lights on high with the 180 banked turn 50+ feet away









on medium









more to come....


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Sadly your camera is adjust so they look the same


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Four More Pics on the trail with my SSC P7 and Eagle Tac T10L*

LIghts on high with the log-climb approximately 40 ft away (I admit I did not measure).









Lights on medium.









Lights on high with the skinny only 25 +/- feet away.









Lights on medium









I know the trail is pretty leafy, I raked it a few days ago but those darn leaves keep falling. Anyway, my plan was to have two P7's on the bars but only use one at a time, and switch over when one starts to go out and then have the longer lasting EagleTac on the helmet (I also ordered an Ultafire C1 Q5-WC, why not, only $20). Ultimately, I will only do this on trails I am unfamiliar with. The usual trails I ride, I can just go on medium mode (about 30% output I am to understand) as it still gives good enough light to see and makes the ride that much more interesting. All lights, batteries and chargers arrived in excellent working condition and I must say I am impressed with the EagleTac especially. Doing a 20ft wall test, the hot spot is much more clear on the EagleTac than the P7, I assume that means it is a better thrower. I am very satisfied that I have a nice light set and even a set to lend (or for replacement) if need be. I am definitely grateful for this forum (and others) ultimately leading me to this decision.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I honestly have never done anything with this camera other than take simple pictures and load them on the computer (novice). I had to pull out the manual to find out how to get to night-mode. Still, the pictures do not do justice to how bright the lights are and how well you can see a trail at night. Maybe I can figure out the camera modes for better pics, but I can tell you I am very impressed and happy with my decision. Now I just hope they last for a while.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Run both lights on Med......... get the full effect.


----------



## cimi (Oct 26, 2008)

*Because it was so hard ti deside witch 1 ...*

I order this 2 ...
Item Name: Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E (BIN M-WC) 2-Mode LED Flashlight (1*18650) , Item Number: 16540
Quantity:1 Total: $45.90 USD

Item Name: UltraFire C2 Cree MC-E (BIN M-WC) 2-Mode LED Flashlight (1*18650) Item Number: 16539
Quantity:1 Total: $41.50 USD
...
so I will do review when I get it.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

sxr-racer said:


> Run both lights on Med......... get the full effect.


I just may do that. There is plenty of light and I can still run the helmet light on high if need be, but running three lights at medium will likely be fine. I will hit some different trails tonight (if they are open...rained last night) and experiment with the modes.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

how long is your average night ride?


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

_"how long is your average night ride?"_

My average night ride is 2 -2 1/2 hours, so on medium, I have more than enough runtime. I could likely even switch between medium and high and still do fine. I will try the two P7's on the bars on medium and see how I like it. As I hinted to before, less is more for me. I don't want to have so much light that the thrill is taken away. I am sure that a combined 260 to 400 lumens will be enough (depending on the trail) but I will get a better idea after tonights night ride.


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

Harpoon said:


> I've got the UltraFire C2 MC-E (SKU 16958 on order from DX - apparently it's shipped so stay tuned for updates...
> 
> I fancy converting it to run from an All-Battery.com 6.6Ah pack, hence going for the UltraFire as it looks like it strips right down to make soldering wires easier.


:thumbsup: for DX.

Ordered on the 20th Nov, packaged on the 22nd, left HK on the 24th and arrived yesterday.

Out riding tonight (the Marin trail for those who know it), so chance to test runtime with the 18650s which are charging now. Looks promising for converting to run off an external 6.6aH pack - stay tuned!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...*Harpoon*, not trying to steal your thunder but I just finished doing a run test with my *Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E 2-mode torch. * I am using the *blue Trustfire 2500mah 18650's.* I am very, very pleased with what I am seeing. After 1hr on high the torch was still putting out about * 95% of the max light! After 1hr and 15minutes I would say it looks to be at 90% of max. After 1.5hr looks to be about 80% of max. At this point I stopped the test.
IMHO this torch looks to have about the same run time as my Cree R-2 torch only with much more total light and much more spill. All the comparisons were done outside so I could judge throw and total output. The run test itself was done indoors with a fan running over the torch. Every time I took the torch outside it was only off for seconds. I would quickly exchange the battery with a fresh one to do the comparisons, put the test battery back in and continue the test. Since I seem to have gotten such good run time, I am going to have to re-test my MTE P-7 torch with one of the Trustfire batteries to see if it gets better run times than with the Ultrafire 2400mah 18650's I was using. If it does I'll be sure to order more Trustfire batteries next time for sure..:thumbsup: ( * note, all comparisons were done by eye and are the opinion of the poster. )


----------



## cimi (Oct 26, 2008)

Expecting photos of that test Cat ... : )
Tnx

J.C.


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

No worries Cat - I've got the grey Ultrafire 2400mAh 18650s, so will see how they last tonight (though as it should be sub zero temp's, battery life might not be as good).

Does anyone make an 18650 sized battery spacer / dummy cell? I'm trying to figure out the least destructive way of using an external pack, so don't want to solder wires to the battery spring terminals.


----------



## cagey76 (Sep 6, 2007)

good thread, can any of this kit be got in the Uk anywhere, especially the batteries and chargers ?


----------



## cagey76 (Sep 6, 2007)

just looked on ebay

we have these available from china

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CREE-MC-E-LED...hash=item170282557596&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MTE-M3-2-Cree...hash=item370098087878&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

They're both from China / HK, so you might as well look at Deal Extreme. Stuff from them has turned up quicker in the past than some bits from a bike shop that is about 50 miles away.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Harpoon said:


> :thumbsup: for DX.
> 
> Ordered on the 20th Nov, packaged on the 22nd, left HK on the 24th and arrived yesterday.
> 
> Out riding tonight (the Marin trail for those who know it), so chance to test runtime with the 18650s which are charging now. Looks promising for converting to run off an external 6.6aH pack - stay tuned!


Any input yet from some night rides, pictures or run time data?


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...*Harpoon*, not trying to steal your thunder but I just finished doing a run test with my *Aurora M3-2* Cree MC-E 2-mode torch. * I am using the *blue Trustfire 2500mah 18650's.* I am very, very pleased with what I am seeing. After 1hr on high the torch was still putting out about * 95% of the max light! After 1hr and 15minutes I would say it looks to be at 90% of max. After 1.5hr looks to be about 80% of max. At this point I stopped the test.


Ok, if these numbers are indeed legit, then what is the difference between the Aurora M3-2 and the MTE models.* I* have the MC-E 5 mode and on High with those same exact batteries I consistantly get 50 minutes of run time on high before they drop to what appears to be the Low setting automatically.* For those 50 minutes I can't even tell that there is any loss of intensity and then it just automatically kicks it down a few notches.* It's almost ALWAYS exactly 50 minutes and I've tested it on all my batteries (4 of them).* Just wondering what the difference is because I'd be willing to purchase an Aurora if it indeed gets that kind of run time.* I have not tested the run time on any other setting, only the high.*


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

RandyBoy said:


> Any input yet from some night rides, pictures or run time data?


No pic's from Friday night I'm afraid - was too cold for a camera!

A single 2400mAh 18650 cell got me through the ride, though I mainly used the torch just for singletrack sections bar a 20 or 30 minute section where my bar light decided to die. I'd estimate it gave an hours runtime without noticably dimming.

{I'm on about the MC-E torch SKU 16958 BTW}


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Cat-man-do
> ...Harpoon, not trying to steal your thunder but I just finished doing a run test with my Aurora M3-2* Cree MC-E 2-mode torch. I am using the blue Trustfire 2500mah 18650's. I am very, very pleased with what I am seeing. After 1hr on high the torch was still putting out about * 95% of the max light! After 1hr and 15minutes I would say it looks to be at 90% of max. After 1.5hr looks to be about 80% of max. At this point I stopped the test.


...the question...



> * 88 rex wrote:*Ok, if these numbers are indeed legit, then what is the difference between the Aurora M3-2 and the MTE models.* I* have the MC-E 5 mode and on High with those same exact batteries I consistantly get 50 minutes of run time on high before they drop to what appears to be the Low setting automatically.* For those 50 minutes I can't even tell that there is any loss of intensity and then it just automatically kicks it down a few notches.* It's almost ALWAYS exactly 50 minutes and I've tested it on all my batteries (4 of them).* Just wondering what the difference is because I'd be willing to purchase an Aurora if it indeed gets that kind of run time.* I have not tested the run time on any other setting, only the high.*


I wish I had the answer. :???: Unfortunately all I can do is speculate. Your MTE is a 5 mode so it definitely has a different driver. Maybe the driver uses a bit more power (?)..You also mentioned that after 50 minutes your MTE dropped in output significantly ("automatically" (?) ) Once again, with most torches the drop-off in output is somewhat more gradual. Colder temperatures can also effect the run time. If your run times were done outside in colder temps that might effect how long the torch would run. Some things about the Aurora: It is much heavier than my MTE P-7 torch. It undoubtedly has better heat sinking abilities than the MTE style torches. I have no idea though if that could effect run time. Although both my torches ( Aurora vs. MTE ) are two mode, the Aurora has a different switching pattern ( driver ? ) than the MTE. With the Aurora the switching is as follows...
On high, on low, Off, On high... with the MTE it is : Off, On high, Off, On low, Off, On high... Personally I'm happy just to get an hour of run time on high. Since your torch is an MTE it would be better to compare it to others that have the same model. Only than can you know if something is wrong with the one you have.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Harpoon,. there is a test of your torch here :-

http://www.light-reviews.com/ultrafire_c2_mc-e/

What's the throw like ?? how tight is the spot the MTE 8 mode is a large spot which is good but I'd like more range.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks for all the info in this thread folks. My Ultrafire C-2 MC-E and Aurora M3-2 arrived today (ordered 11/20). I'm pleased to read Cat's comments so looking forward to trying them out against my Dinotte ultralight. Wish it would dry up here so the trails would be in better shape!

One question - on the batteries - any tips for conditioning them or should I just charge fully and use right out of the box?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rossp said:


> thanks for all the info in this thread folks. My Ultrafire C-2 MC-E and Aurora M3-2 arrived today (ordered 11/20). I'm pleased to read Cat's comments so looking forward to trying them out against my Dinotte ultralight. Wish it would dry up here so the trails would be in better shape!
> 
> *One question - on the batteries - any tips for conditioning them or should I just charge fully and use right out of the box?*


Opinions vary about batteries but I suggest that you just be careful not to overly discharge them ( even though the battery may have built in protection ). When using _single_ 18650's I think it would be a good idea not to run them more than 1.5hr when powering an MC-E or P-7 led. This should extend their usefulness. When storing for longer periods of inactivity it is best to store them with a half-charge. At least that is what I have read. Some people say the usefulness of a Li-ion cell is only about three years. I have yet to see if that is true.


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

Turveyd said:


> Harpoon,. there is a test of your torch here :-
> 
> http://www.light-reviews.com/ultrafire_c2_mc-e/
> 
> What's the throw like ?? how tight is the spot the MTE 8 mode is a large spot which is good but I'd like more range.


I've attempted a few beam shots of the UF MC-E tonight - upload here

Now I review them, I think I will re-take them with a lower exposure as the centre of the beams are over exposed. It was damn cold out, so I wasn't hanging around too much!

Compared to my L2D Q5, I think the spot has a small hole in it.


----------



## MaxSteel (Jun 4, 2006)

I posted this question in another thread, but maybe there are different readers here. I have the Aurora 2 mode, m bin mc-e. Very happy with the run time. Not thrilled with the beam. Has anybody sourced different lens or reflector options for this torch?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MaxSteel said:


> I posted this question in another thread, but maybe there are different readers here. I have the Aurora 2 mode, m bin mc-e. Very happy with the run time. Not thrilled with the beam. Has anybody sourced different lens or reflector options for this torch?


I have the same torch. What don't you like about the beam? Just curious..


----------



## MaxSteel (Jun 4, 2006)

The beam has very definite rings of intensity. I would rather have a spot twice as wide (even though it wouldn't throw as far) and a smoother transition to the edges.

Here is the old link with some pictures. Maybe Aurora used a different reflector in yours?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470987&highlight=maxsteel


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MaxSteel said:


> The beam has very definite rings of intensity. I would rather have a spot twice as wide (even though it wouldn't throw as far) and a smoother transition to the edges.
> 
> Here is the old link with some pictures. Maybe Aurora used a different reflector in yours?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470987&highlight=maxsteel


With Cree Led's there is always a halo effect. I get the same effect with my Aurora as with my R-2 torch only the Aurora has much more light and much more throw. *Troutie* was spot on in his comment about people who buy these _wanting a tight spot_. I think most who buy these are wanting them for their brighter, *tighter hot spot ( *which translates into more throw ) Actually I was very impressed with the beam pattern that your Aurora gave out. Your torch's beam looks more cleaner than mine. Mine has a noticeable artifact in the spot while yours doesn't. _At distance though it is not that noticeable_. I thought the over all pattern of your torches light was great. I think what needs to be explained is that much of the MC-E's transitional rings which appear sharply defined when observed up close will actually expand and appear more gradual the further you aim the torch. At distance and in practical trail use application I really doubt that you will notice or be bothered with any sudden transitions in light intensity. Of course this is easy for me to say because I use a two light system ( bar and helmet ) I understand your beef though. Yes, it would be great to have a choice of reflectors or optics when it comes to the MC-E torches. Hopefully the manufactures will catch on and start offering choices. In the mean time a nice SSC P-7 torch might be just what you are looking for since most of those are real flood/spill throwers and have very smooth light transitions ( just not the same throwing distance as the MCE' torches ) ( Note: if you decide to sell your torch my guess is that you will have no problem in doing so.  )


----------



## MaxSteel (Jun 4, 2006)

Right you are Cat. I run an old halogen bar light and it makes it all work ok. I will be watching for options down the line though. I am happy enough with my light that I've ordered 2 more of these torches for friends. They might be here by xmas! Go DX shipping!! If I don't get around to building a light, I might get a P7 for the bars later.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

Apparently I received the package at home today (would love to leave work right now). I have a couple questions.

First question is do I "need" a volt meter like everyone seems to have on this thread? 

Second is how long should I let the batteries charge the first time?

tom


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

You don't need a voltmeter if you bought the protected cells. Just plug in the charger and let the cells charge until the lights turns green. Overnight usually does it with protected cells the first time you charge them up. 

You could probably charge them for 3 hours and go on a decent night ride the first time out, but don't make the ride much over 1.5 hours of lighting time if you are running Q5's, maybe 30-40 minutes if P7's with it on high.


----------



## Chad5080 (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been interesed in buying the MTE SSC P7 2 mode flashlight but I had a question. Does is come with the 18650 battery or do I need to buy it separately? If I need to buy it separately should it be the protected or unprotected and should it be 2400 or 2500 mAh and 3.7V? Will this battery charger be fine http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6105


----------



## E Sherman (Jan 11, 2007)

I have the same flashlight. It does not come with batteries. You want to order these- http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5790


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Chad5080 said:


> I've been interesed in buying the MTE SSC P7 2 mode flashlight but I had a question. Does is come with the 18650 battery or do I need to buy it separately? If I need to buy it separately should it be the protected or unprotected and should it be 2400 or 2500 mAh and 3.7V? Will this battery charger be fine http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6105


Get the $12.00 smart charger instead of that one, plus the batteries in the link above.


----------



## jmk999 (Oct 18, 2006)

Have you confirmed the 2.4 hours - or even close to that much time - in the field? More importantly, is it risky to run an L2D at full power ("Turbo Mode") for more than 10 minutes (the operating instructions warn against doing so)?


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Ultrafire smart charger indicator lights*

Hey guys-

Question to those that have the UltraFire 3.6/3.7V Battery Charger .

I purchased 2 Ultrafire smart chargers for my Trustfire 18650 batteries.I have been noticing that when charging up that one of the charger's terminal lights will stay red forever. If I take the batteries out and place them in the other charger the terminal lights on the second will turn green indicating that the batteries are in fact charged.

Is anyone else experiencing this?

Charger: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251
Batteries: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5790

tom


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I have two lights now, both "rated" at 900 lumens:

1. Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E (BIN M-WC) 2-Mode, 202g w/ 18650 battery
2. MTE SSC P7 5-Mode, 172g w/ 18650 battery

I would venture to say they put out about the same amount of light overall, maybe 500 lumens each. Both lights put out about the same color/temp of light. The outside edge of both fields are similar, though the Aurora M3-2 has a tiny bit more spread- maybe a few degrees. The Aurora also has a more defined center hot spot with a marked step to a dimmer corona than the MTE P7. The center of the MTE P7 is perhaps just a touch dimmer than the center of the Aurora M3-2, but the transition to the edge is much smoother an not distracting, and there is a little more light out in the periphery. I'd call the "throw" similar, though if I had to pick one I'd say the Aurora punches a tiny bit farther. The MTE P7 is noticeably smaller and lighter, and I do prefer the beam pattern overall. I much prefer the simple 2 modes (off > hi > lo) on the Aurora, though you need to give it a full hard click to change. On the MTE P7, a full hard click turns the light on and off while a soft push changes the modes. Pretty nice.

The MTE P7's beam pattern with a nice 2-mode soft switch button would be the ultimate.


----------



## Chad5080 (Jul 13, 2008)

sxr-racer said:


> Get the $12.00 smart charger instead of that one, plus the batteries in the link above.


Thanks for the help. I wasn't able to find the charger you mentioned. Could it be this? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Chad5080 said:


> Thanks for the help. I wasn't able to find the charger you mentioned. Could it be this? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251


This is it.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

I was reading the forum postings on the Ultrafire charger (DX sku 1251) and some recent posts were not happy due to getting a charger that was suspected to be not genuine (or lesser quality). I have the same charger from some time ago and have been happy, but things may have changed. Mine broke when the metal contacts fell apart. I could repair it, but instead I am thinking of getting this one:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12162

I am also considering one of these:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18475

But it is only 1800ma and I think it is cheap for a reason. I am trying to decide what MC-E light to get, I have a couple DIY P7's, but have wanted to compare them to a good MC-E light (looking for throw) - suggestions are very welcome.

EDIT: I made the jump and ordered one of these:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18857

If it does not work out I will hack the emitter and driver out of it and use the light for an R2


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Hi all...I was messing around with my *MTE P-7 2-mode torch *tonight and just noticed something. I disconnected the battery tube from the torch head and was trying to figure out a way to removed the pill from the battery tube without damaging the threads...anyway, I couldn't remove the pill ( anyone have a clue for me ) but just before putting the torch back together I decided to buff the dome of the emitter with a soft cloth. I had no idea if it was going to make a difference I just did it for the heck of it. Well, when I turned the torch on high I could swear that the torch looks brighter. I'm not sure this isn't just my imagination but I thought I would pass the tip along regardless. Maybe doing this removed some dust or some film build up (?) Tomorrow I'm going to try the same thing with my Aurora MC-E.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I cleaned the dome on my TR-801 torch which I'd barely had and ripped the dome off, without it the power drops to @20% be warned 

Cat Man, have you seen this MC-E, lower power but small and longer run time might get away with 2 on your helmet for a real 850lumens.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18857


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

got my mte in the other day and man its bright! i'm happy with the purchase although i haven't had a chance to test it out on the trail yet.. i picked up some of the trustfire batteries and the dsd charger.. sure enough the charger is DOA so i may be sending that one back and springing for a charger that costs a bit more. not sure if that $8 or $12 is the one to go with.. 

turveyd, that mce looks very promising and would make an awesome helmet light..


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> ....Cat Man, have you seen this MC-E, lower power but small and longer run time might get away with 2 on your helmet for a real 850lumens.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18857


That torch looks very interesting. According to the photos it is using a drop-in...An MC-E drop-in (?) :skep: If that's true I would love to get one of those drop-in's. I can't surf the D/X site though until I get home from work. If it is an MC-E drop-in ( and not a false ad ) I think you can expect the beam to be very narrow and very bright. ummmm...I wouldn't mind having one of those.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> That torch looks very interesting. According to the photos it is using a drop-in...An MC-E drop-in (?) :skep: If that's true I would love to get one of those drop-in's. I can't surf the D/X site though until I get home from work. If it is an MC-E drop-in ( and not a false ad ) I think you can expect the beam to be very narrow and very bright. ummmm...I wouldn't mind having one of those.


I ordered one, and it does appear to really be an MC-E drop in (I was surprised as well). I will post when I get it with some pics.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I expect the reflectors size will make it more of a flood sadly, but should be light enough to run 2 on your helmet for a real 800Lumens up there, with a sensible 100Min area I'd bet run time and might even be regulated so it stops at 400lumens each which lets face it 30mins into MC-E torches we've got they are likely only giivng out 400lumens!!

Mates ordered 1, I'll check his out i think then decide 1 or 2 

TkBlazer, this is the charger I use I've got 2 both been fine the Trustfire popped day #1.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6105

Normal CR123a recharger + wire + tape will charge 18650 if desperate although slowly.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> I *expect the reflectors size will make it more of a flood sadly*, but should be light enough to run 2 on your helmet for a real 800Lumens up there, with a sensible 100Min area I'd bet run time and might even be regulated so it stops at 400lumens each which lets face it 30mins into MC-E torches we've got they are likely only giivng out 400lumens!! Mates ordered 1, I'll check his out i think then decide 1 or 2  .


*...you could be right.* This drop-in ( sadly ) is not the same size as the standard drop-ins. It looks to be about 5-7mm wider. However the length of the torch is about 20mm longer than my Cree R-2 torch and about the same length as my Aurora MC-E 2-mode. This might mean that the reflector is more deeper than a standard drop-in. Hard to say at this point just what beam pattern it will produce. I also noticed that the Title ad for the torch list it as a 3-mode but on the torch specifications, it only specifies it as a one mode...:skep: Not sure at this point just what that means. Be sure to get back to us when your mates get the torch. Can't wait to find out just what specs and beam pattern it really has.


----------



## jvossman (Jan 12, 2004)

*i'm confused*



Cat-man-do said:


> Looks like you'll be using the same torch set-up that I have. While you're waiting for D/X I'll try to give you a couple preview beam shots of the combo you will be using. Maybe by this week end if things go right and the camera doesn't crap-out again.


which aurora, could you actually link to it please?

Thx

jv


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jvossman said:


> which aurora, could you actually link to it please?
> 
> Thx jv


Sure...it is the *Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E 2-mode ( Bin M-WC )*
link > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16540
By the way I lightly buffed the reflector and dome of the emitter on the Aurora. Like my MTE torch, it too looks a little brighter although there was not as much of a pronounced difference as with the MTE P-7 torch.


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*First ride impressions*

I had my first ride with an Ultrafire MC-E and the MTE P7. I put the the MC-E on my helmet which completely overshadows the P7 on the bars rendering it almost useless. The MC-E throws much further and is about as wide. The beam is very "ringed" in appearance with a very tight spot in the middle whereas the P7 is very diffuse and even. I would love to have the pattern of the P7 with the brightness of the MC-E - maybe I should get another light or does anyone know another way to do this (switch lenses)?

I think 2 MC-E's on the bars and probably a helmet mounted one to fill in gaps would give enough throw and width and make the best set-up with what's out there. I definitely feel that there is not enough flood from either light. It feels like I am riding in a tunnel and it started bothering me by the end.

I would also recommend no more than 3 modes. More than that and it really gets to be too much to work while riding.

DT


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

JYP said:


> 2 Fenix Digital L2D Black Premium Q5 180 lumens each 2.4hrs on AA's


Where did you get the mounts?


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

_Gogogordo wrote:__"Where did you get the mounts?"_

I think I have the same mounts. They work great on helmets.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12000

For bars you would need these:

http://www.boomerdirect.com

These are great, but you may have to wait to get them (or pay more from another vender but get them quickly).

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13004

Definitely shop the web, I am sure you can find them pretty cheap. I own all of these and they all work great for me.


----------



## BlackSpur (Dec 26, 2008)

Read through most of this thread, still not sure on this though!

I am looking to get one torch to be used on its own for some light off road riding and commuting. Still don't know if the MC-E or P7 is better on it's own? Anyone got an opinion? If the MTE is the best P7 out there, which is the best MC-E for bar mounting?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I like the MTE SSC P7's beam pattern best and the 5-mode does offer some blinky options that appeals to commuters.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I have used the SSC P7 on many night rides this year and I am very pleased. With that said, I have not used the MC-E and if I get another light, that will be the one. 
I use the P7 on my bar and it is good even on Medium mode. I lent one of my P7's (I always have a 2nd as a backup) to another rider who did not have a light. We mounted it on his helmet and he gave it a very positive review after the ride.
I actually hope you get the MC-E and then let me know how you like it.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Good thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## z1ppy (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been lurking on this thread hoping some-one would buy a MC-E and compare it to the P7

I got a P7 to encourage some friends into finishing our regular ride that is shorterned during the winter.
I am dead impressed with the P7, it totally blows away my (admittedly tired) Lupine Edison 5 (on low mode, as high has stopped working), showed it to my biking buddy and he gave me the money straight away...
So I took the plunge and purchased a MC-E after reading threads like this one...

The MTE P7 (5 Mode)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12060
The MTE MC-E (8 Mode)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16500

I can only give back garden results and no pictures...
The P7 has a better output on low and medium modes (I put this down to the switch?), but on high mode the MC-E is better without a doubt... not due to hugely stronger beam but that the centered spot is bigger (say a third maybe) and is not as patchy as the P7 seems to be (when compared to the MC-E - hadn't noticed this previously).

Only got the torch on xmas eve, so haven't really had chance to go on a night ride with it, and I'll be giving the P7 up today to my friend (were riding earlier in the day), so won't get to properly compare them again until next week (when I ride with him again).

The MC-E does though without doubt look to be the stronger better beam, I'm not at all unhappy about parting with the P7 for this, but the 8 modes on this version is a bit of a nightmare.

Need to get some burn time results.....

Sorry can't provide pictures, as I lost my camera whilst drunk on the xmas ride....


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*Battery Questions*

I let one of my protected 18650 run down until the beam was barely putting out light. I measured the voltage at 2.5 which is below the 2.75 that is printed on the battery. Does this mean they shut down when the protection is hit and just trickle out some power or should they shut completely off?

I have the same sort of question when charging. The battery says 4.2 on it but 3.7 on the website. I have charged them to just over 4v and my Trustfire charger was still red. Do I need to worry that I could overcharge these?

Basically, I want to know that they won't blow up on me :nono:

thanks,
DT


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Protection on the lower limit is never going to be perfect, so wouldn't worry try not to over discharge though cause they just plain won't charge after so best to be safe.

And they should read 4.2Max, 3.7 is Nominal ie most of it's useable time it'll be a average of 3.7V.

Chill!!


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Bar Mounts from Universalcycles?*

IMHO - Can you direct me to which bar mounts that you ordered from Universal Cycles?

Thanks in advance for your reply.

CDIDriver



IMHO said:


> O.K. I made a decision:
> I have already ordered two SSC P7's (shipped 11/13) along with six batteries, two chargers, a scope (helmet) mount and two bar mounts (bar mounts from universalcycles.com and they arrived already).
> I also went with the Ultrafire C1 Q5-WC for its long run time (thanks catmando for the link).
> I will likely still order the EagleTac T10L. It is pricey but I am still spending less than I was going to spend on the 110L miNewt for my helmet and a 225L? cygolite (and it will get here sooner).
> ...


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

CDIDriver said:


> IMHO - Can you direct me to which bar mounts that you ordered from Universal Cycles?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.
> 
> CDIDriver


This will help (forget trying to navigate that site to find these).
Where it says 'search our catalog', type in "twofish" and the flashlight holder will pop up. They are $8 which is a bit much in my opinion. 
I found them cheaper here for a buddy of mine:

http://www.boomerdirect.com

I currently use these (as I have been letting another friend use my other mounts...the twofish will probably end up being backups, though they work fine) but you may have to wait to get them from DX (or pay more from another vender but get them quickly).

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13004

Both work great. I have wiped out using both and each gave a bit so the torch did not take the full impact of the fall. I was able to twist them back, check for integrity and continue the rides.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Mates MC-E P60 drop in has arrived.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18857

151grams with the battery, he confirms 430lumens with his meter and seems to be regulated.

It's a FLOOD though, no use on your helmet but great on your bars.

Mine should be here in a few days to!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Mates MC-E P60 drop in has arrived.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18857
> 
> ...


*Let us know the run time on high ASAP!* The ad says the circuit draws 2800ma. Once again, not sure I believe that especially since the output is 430lm. Probably more like 2000 to 2200ma. Still, if the output is regulated to 430lm on high, it might actually get a 2hr run time on high as the ad claims. Two hours on high would be sweet. That would make one nice bar light.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

It's likely running a common 1200ma driver much like my Q5 1200ma driver that works with 18650's and that runs for 1hour 45min +/- 5mins, I'll test it when mine arrives likely Saturday for you though.

Our current MC-E's are likely down to 430Lumens @30mins mark so constant for 1:45 will do me nicely.

I'll likely run on the bars on Low with my 100lumen 3hour+ run time Cree P4 old torch and just slap it up to high for fast descents.

I've only got 12 18650's after all


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

ahh darn sucks to hear that its a flood, i have one on order already so i don't mind it too bad since i can run it on the bars with my mte p7... looks like i may have to get some of those tr-801 q5's for the helmet..


----------



## duck911 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great thread! I ordered some P7's based on reading at the CPF's, but knowing what I know now I may have ordered one M3-2 and one P7. My order is still on the way from DX.

One question: The OP of this thread had a pic of his handlebar mounts. Does anyone know who manufatures these?










thanks,

--Duck911


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

duck911 said:


> Great thread! I ordered some P7's based on reading at the CPF's, but knowing what I know now I may have ordered one M3-2 and one P7. My order is still on the way from DX.
> 
> One question: The OP of this thread had a pic of his handlebar mounts. Does anyone know who manufatures these
> 
> --Duck911


Look about five posts up.


----------



## duck911 (Dec 29, 2008)

IMHO said:


> Look about five posts up.


Thanks for the warm, friendly welcome to the forum.

Yes, I missed the link the first time through the 360+ posts in this thread, probably because I didn't exactly know what they were called or what I was looking for, hence the reason for my question.

Have a good one,

--Duck911


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't mention it. 
You can also go to www.universalcycles.com and under the catalog search, type in "twofish". They cost a few more dollars than from boomerdirect, I do not know if there is any reason for the difference in price (size or quality) as boomerdirect only has a sketch and not actual photo.
Good Luck!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

arrrrgh....
My ridiculous dealextreme charger just quit working!? Plug it in and does nothing now.
Leaves me with 8 empty batteries, and now 2 useless MTE P7's. Just when the ice racing was getting good at night too! damn it.

Anyone off top of their head know of a source in the US for a better quality 18650 charger?

my charger appears to be this exact unit, but from DealExtreme.
It is junk.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> arrrrgh....
> My ridiculous dealextreme charger just quit working!? Plug it in and does nothing now.
> Leaves me with 8 empty batteries, and now 2 useless MTE P7's. Just when the ice racing was getting good at night too! damn it.
> 
> Anyone off top of their head know of a source in the US for a better quality 18650 charger?


Light on! might sell you one of these, they include them with their lights:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251

See photo of it here on their product page:

http://lightonlights.com/product/


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

syadasti said:


> Light on! might sell you one of these, they include them with their lights:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251
> 
> ...


hmmm, thanks. But, IIRC, it seems I've heard/read some mixed reviews on that charger as well. I was about to purchase that one originally, but was steered clear of it for reasons not remembered. But, maybe I'll give it a try anyway. 
There is actually a guy on the candlepowerforums selling those for a bit cheaper than LightOn, maybe I'll give him a shot....


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

If you've got a CR123a charger and some wire you can charge your 18650's safely with that, my first 18650 charger popped to typically.

Use a CR123a with tape around it and wedge the wires in either side, then tape the wire to the 18650 ends and wait AGES as it'll recharge real slow but better than nothing.

If you haven't got a CR123a charger then I tried soz!!


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

duck911 said:


> Great thread! I ordered some P7's based on reading at the CPF's, but knowing what I know now I may have ordered one M3-2 and one P7. My order is still on the way from DX.
> 
> One question: The OP of this thread had a pic of his handlebar mounts. Does anyone know who manufatures these?
> 
> ...


here ya go, only took 2 days for them to ship from GA to CA

https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=274


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> arrrrgh....
> My ridiculous dealextreme charger just quit working!? Plug it in and does nothing now.
> Leaves me with 8 empty batteries, and now 2 useless MTE P7's. Just when the ice racing was getting good at night too! damn it.
> 
> ...


...my thoughts...I use the same charger. > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.936
I own two of these. They are dirt cheap but they work well. I've never had any problem with mine. As with all cheap electronics, any good power surge will take them out. My suggestion is to buy 2 or three of the same and always use a surge protector. You can either do that or just make sure you unplug the chargers when not being used. That might be the best way to go because I'm sure a cheap surge protector will cost at least $10. When it comes to cheap stuff like chargers it always pays to have some back-ups. So far I've lost 2 T.V.'s, a cordless phone and a microwave to high voltage power spikes. Crap happens.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> hmmm, thanks. But, IIRC, it seems I've heard/read some mixed reviews on that charger as well. I was about to purchase that one originally, but was steered clear of it for reasons not remembered. But, maybe I'll give it a try anyway.
> There is actually a guy on the candlepowerforums selling those for a bit cheaper than LightOn, maybe I'll give him a shot....


Charger $15 shipped - sounds like its dual channel since you can charge one or two battery - two are not required:



> Tenergy's 18650 wall charger can charge up to two 18650 batteries simultaneously. It can also charge a single 18650 if you don't need to charge two.


https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=658

or for $35 you can get it with two 2600 mah protected 18650

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=657


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*simple, cheap, and stable bar mounts*

So I finally was able to get out for my first ride with my lights (dislocated shoulder a day after I got the torches). I had the MC-E on my helmet mounted with the DX version of the "bikeblock" and the P7 on the bars mounted with the "lockblock". My question is what "simple and stable" mounts are you guys making or buying for low money so that the light does not shake so much.

The helmet mount is not bad but the bar light shakes all over and I am not impressed with the $8 that 4sevens.com charges for these. I have found alternatives on other threads but I don't have parts just laying around. There are some on DX that look ok but not sure if anyone has bought them or not and have any experience.

This one looks pretty good but have not heard or read of anyone using it: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15642
I have heard about this but it looks big and don't know if it would work on the "bend" of my bars. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13004
Saw this on another post and looks perfect but $$$ http://jensonusa.com/store/product/HB408Z10-Deda+260Bar+Clamp+For+Clip+One.aspx


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Ral83178 said:


> The helmet mount is not bad but the bar light shakes all over and I am not impressed with the $8 that 4sevens.com charges for these. I have found alternatives on other threads but I don't have parts just laying around. There are some on DX that look ok but not sure if anyone has bought them or not and have any experience.


Try a cutting and wrapping a layer of an innertube for a better grip with the lockblock type mounts.

Also make sure those DX mounts fit modern 31.6mm bars (if you have them). Not sure that most of them do and would only work on older/cheaper 25.4mm bars.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Ral83178 said:


> This one looks pretty good but have not heard or read of anyone using it: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15642
> I have heard about this but it looks big and don't know if it would work on the "bend" of my bars. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13004
> Saw this on another post and looks perfect but $$$ http://jensonusa.com/store/product/HB408Z10-Deda+260Bar+Clamp+For+Clip+One.aspx


If you look at the third comment down (from Tr4sHCr4fT) on P/N 15642 it looks like they may not fit the larger bars. His comment is the reason I didn't order any of those mounts. If anyone has evidence to the contrary, I would love to know as they look like a good, simple mount.

I didn't order any of the 13004's as they have been backordered the last week and a half, and originally they were to be back in stock on 12/31, now that has been delayed to 1/10/09.

As far as the jenson mount, well $43 is freaking insane!


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Just the 2 torches, MCE + 250Lumen Q5 on my head, new 430Lumen constant + P7 ( down to 300Lumens it's tired ) on the bars, new P7 on order to replace the dead one to 

Just use inner tube, tie a loop 1 side over the light and stretch under the bars and over the light again, abit of inner tube between the 2 and rock solid if you get the tension up enough


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Turveyd said:


> Just the 2 torches, MCE + 250Lumen Q5 on my head, new 430Lumen constant + P7 ( down to 300Lumens it's tired ) on the bars, new P7 on order to replace the dead one to
> 
> Just use inner tube, tie a loop 1 side over the light and stretch under the bars and over the light again, abit of inner tube between the 2 and rock solid if you get the tension up enough


Turveyed, a while back, you ordered a 1400mah MCE M bin 3 mode light. Did it arrive, have you ridden with it at night on the bars and how did you like it? Any feedback on run time on high with a single hot 18650? What about beam pattern running it on the bars or a picture?


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

I just received this MC-E light today from DX. My initial and final impression is that it sux. It seems way under driven, and in comparison to a Ultrafire 502 with an R2 it looks like a stock maglight. The body is however very nice, it seems that if they would have put a bit more time into the driver it would be a very different light. Now to find a driver I can upgrade this with.

EDIT, it does actually seem to be pulling 2.5 amps from the tailcap, so maybe this is close to as good as it will get? I need to try some other batteries in this thing but I am still disappointed with this light.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

that isn't good news huffy... i should be getting mine this week so hopefully its not tooooo bad otherwise i may sell it


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

It's low powered and the small reflector wastes alot of light sadly, I need to do a run time test but compared to my 40mm MC-E it's Medium mode bright, makes for a great bar light well IF it runs for nearing 2hours.

Going to have a P7 ( better whiter colour ) on the bars too though for Medium mode and 4hour run time and blasts to full power when required.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Ral83178 said:


> My question is what "simple and stable" mounts are you guys making or buying for low money so that the light does not shake so much.


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8274

Above one is the winner.

I have 3- use it on 3 bikes, for cannondale bar it is too narrow, but that is overcomed by removiing the bolt, and putting a zip tie to hold it to the bar.

Looks cheap, is cheap, but does a job as it should.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Holder: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8274

is the winner.

I have 3- use it on 3 bikes, for cannondale bar it is too narrow, but that is overcomed by removiing the bolt, and putting a zip tie to hold it to the bar.

Looks cheap, is cheap, but does a job as it should.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

*For those having issues with the on/off switch on there MTE's I might have found a **solution.* Mine was taking 10+ clicks to come on and it wasn't cycling through the 8 modes very well. Here is what I did:

1. Remove end cap with switch
2. Using snap ring pliers I unscrewed the actual switch components out of the housing.
3. There will be a little plastic black box that the switch goes into. You need to use a small screwdriver and gently pry this apart. It does not have a hinge so you can pry any side.
4.Now, the hard part is that several peices will come out and you need to put them back the same way. 2 springs, a metal button, and 2 black buttons. Mine just fell out.
5. Inspect all connections.
6. Here is the weird part. I simply put everything back together and put the plastic box back together nice and snug and everything has worked perfect since. I think that the metal button must have had a bad connection and I got it where it needs to be. You might try just pushing the black box together firmly to see if that does the trick before taking everything apart.

Since doing this my switch works perfect. Turns on with one click and cycles through the modes quickly and easily.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

formulaone33 said:


> I dont see whay anyone mounts lights on bars anymore...unless its a road bike where you are going straight all the time. I find bar lights are always pointing in a useless direction, apexs of turns, out into space instead of down into a drop off, etc...
> 
> Helmet lights always point where you are going. Two P7's lamps on a helmet wired to a larger capacity pack in a camelbak and thats all the light anyone would ever need.


i agree. i was a bar-mount guy until a 24-hr race last year where in borrowed a 500 lumen HID helmet light...i loved it. especially on tight twisty singletrack and whoopdeedoos...the only way to go. and when i broke my chain, built-in hands-free work light! sold


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mbogosia said:


> *For those having issues with the on/off switch on there MTE's I might have found a **solution.* Mine was taking 10+ clicks to come on and it wasn't cycling through the 8 modes very well. Here is what I did:
> 
> 1. Remove end cap with switch
> 2. Using snap ring pliers I unscrewed the actual switch components out of the housing.
> ...


*mbogosia, Thanks for the great tip!* A word to the wise ...If you try this fix, you will need a good work light, some small tools. A pair of magnifying glasses would also be a great help. The black button box is only 10mm x 10mm so once you start prying it apart look carefully at how the stuff inside is aligned. Putting the stuff back together is not easy but can be done. You will need lots of patience to get it back together. Once you get it open, it will be easy to see just how cheap the switch actually is. No wonder these things fail so often.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

Found this 90 degree mount through Google.

Has anyone seen or used one of these on their bars? Also.. what is the diameter of the MTE P7? I don't have a micrometer.

Mini mounts: http://www.dkg-cnc.com/bicycle.html


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Ral83178 said:


> Found this 90 degree mount through Google.
> 
> Has anyone seen or used one of these on their bars? Also.. what is the diameter of the MTE P7? I don't have a micrometer.
> 
> Mini mounts: https://www.dkg-cnc.com/bicycle.html


$25 for that with internet sales and no brick and mortar? Talk about grabbing your ankles and taking it dry with sand.










https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8274

1/12 the price.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

i'm looking at the DX MTE-SSC-P7 (sku#13060) based on 16 pages worth of mostly positive comments.

questions (yes i read all 16 pages, but could have missed it)

--weight with battery? would like to use it as a helmet mount
--run time on one of the intermediate settings, say around 250 lumens or so? 

I was considering the exposure joystick maxx2 for $175...3 hrs at 240 lumens, nice helmet mount, charger
vs
P7, ~$85 with batteries & charger, no mount, unk runtime at ~250 lumens. but i can always carry extra charged batteries.

does anybody have both? how do they compare in real useage? quality & reliability? 


thanks.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

bikecop said:


> i'm looking at the DX MTE-SSC-P7 (sku#13060) based on 16 pages worth of mostly positive comments.
> --weight with battery? would like to use it as a helmet mount
> --run time on one of the intermediate settings, say around 250 lumens or so?
> thanks.


I use the MTE SSC P7 on my bars, and I have run it on medium for a two hour ride with no problems. Come to think of it, I actually switched it to high a few times and it still last the full two hours (In fairness, I turn it off when we stop to let others catch up, so it is not running continuously for 2 hrs). Though I have not used it on my helmet (I use a more spotty, and expensive, EagleTac T10L) I have lent it to a friend during a 1.5 hr ride and he really liked it. 
We were using this mount: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12000

but because you read all 16 pages (as I did) of posts you know that some people just velcro it to the top of their helmet (using old tubing for traction/support).

I would estimate the floody/spilly P7 at closer to 175-200 lumen on Medium. Still, plenty of light, though I prefer more of a spot on my head and spill on the bars (personal preference).
Good Luck!


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

TR-C2 MC-E fix for more power, no vibration / mode changes and getting rid of the annoying buzz.

Replace the Coil on the bottom with 1 from a old P60 drop in and SORTED, this seems to be made out of really cheap bronze of something that doesn't conduct well.

EASY


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Turveyd said:


> TR-C2 MC-E fix for more power, no vibration / mode changes and getting rid of the annoying buzz.
> 
> Replace the Coil on the bottom with 1 from a old P60 drop in and SORTED, this seems to be made out of really cheap bronze of something that doesn't conduct well.
> 
> EASY


So how much more light are you getting? I don't have any old P60 modules laying around for springs....


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E (BIN M-WC) 2-Mode, 202g w/ 18650 battery
MTE SSC P7 5-Mode, 172g w/ 18650 battery


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Turveyd said:


> TR-C2 MC-E fix for more power, no vibration / mode changes and getting rid of the annoying buzz.
> 
> Replace the Coil on the bottom with 1 from a old P60 drop in and SORTED, this seems to be made out of really cheap bronze of something that doesn't conduct well.
> 
> EASY


Thanks, I will have to try that out.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

tscheezy said:


> Aurora M3-2 Cree MC-E (BIN M-WC) 2-Mode, 202g w/ 18650 battery
> MTE SSC P7 5-Mode, 172g w/ 18650 battery


Hey bud, what is their runtime? Does one last longer than the other? Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Datalogger said:


> Hey bud, what is their runtime? Does one last longer than the other? Thanks man! :thumbsup:


Datalogger, I reviewed the run time of the Aurora MC-E M-bin (wc) two mode. *Go to page 13 on this thread.* I also provided a beam pic of the Aurora ( helmet mounted ) which should be a couple pages before the battery run time test. ( *Page 11* ) Sorry can't help you with the MTE P-7 mult-modes although my MTE P-7 2 mode runs about 50-60mins on high before it starts to fade.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! I now recall reading your post, there is so much info in here that I had already forgotten it. Haha, thanks again.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

HuffyPuffy said:


> I just received this MC-E light today from DX. My initial and final impression is that it sux. It seems way under driven, and in comparison to a Ultrafire 502 with an R2 it looks like a stock maglight. The body is however very nice, it seems that if they would have put a bit more time into the driver it would be a very different light. Now to find a driver I can upgrade this with.


ok i got mine today and i will agree that its no where near as bright as my mte p7.. kinda bummed about it, but i guess i can use it for climbs, low speed riding and general use.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

How much, dunno 5% maybe it's hard to tell.

Careful though the different coil material ( I think ) makes the temperature of the drop in go through the roof, I moved it into a WF-501b old torch and padded it out with Alu Foil which sorted it nicely. I checked the temperature when I first had it and it was fine so confused.

I'm reckoning on 2 1/2 hours, I came back in the dark on 1 ride then did a entire ride and it started to dim towards the end of that, so thats why it's not overly powerful.

GREAT bar light, it's all you need for general use ie road / canal and climbing stuff and abit more.

I've got a 1/2 dead P7 I switch on when required also though, new 1 on order for when it gets fast!!


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

OK! I have finally read all the way thru all 17 pages. Now its time to make my decision! I have got it narrowed down to the Aurora M3-2 or two TrustFire TR 801. I will be using it for a helmet light. The light i choose will be the only light i use for the time being. I will be riding singletrack trails that i know well and will just be out cruising for an hour or so. I would appericiate any insight as which light or lights would be what i am looking for.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Which one? Isn't it Obvious???*

I do not own any TR 801's (though I plan on getting one or two) yet I do have an Ultrafire C1 WC 230 lumen as well as an EagleTacT10L 255 lumen (great light!) that I use (not at the same time) on the helmet. My only beef with my Ultrafire is its size. Nearly as large as the MTE SSC P7. I really like the size of the TR 801's. I can go pretty good on trails I am familiar with (or not) with just the 200+ lumen helmet light, so you may find that you only need one TR 801 if you go that route. Still, I am kinda turning into a flashlight-a-holic so naturally I think you should *get both*. :thumbsup:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried the TR801, although small and nice the output is down due to too small a reflector, unless your going to run 2, which is fine as there light NO.

I tried a Auroro P7, the switch didn't work, the output was rubbish then sub 2mins it died, avoid the make and stick to MTE's I suggest.

MTE P7 on the bars and a MTE MC-E on your head works for me, with other torches cause I'm CRAZY  Stick to 5 modes aswell, don't like the switches on the 2 modes.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure when I started 1 TR-801 woulda rocked my world to be fair, but flashoholic status means I've got 4 torches in total, only all 4 on for fast sections I'll add.

The Q5 Dropin that runs 2.7-4.2V's for 18650 is brighter than the TR801 hugely, but you need a P60 Hoste for it.


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys i was leaning toward the 801's already. Just alot of options out there.


----------



## TOMMO (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey guys
Getting into this P7 thing and have bought this one from DX TrustFire P7-F15 SSC P7-WC 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650) (free shipping to England and only £22 amazing! costs 25euros just for the emitter over here + shipping!)
Is this one any good? i am gonna drive it with a different board and better battery.
Cheers
Tommo.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Flickering*

Hey guys-

Was out this evening and was noticing flickering and also noticing that my Aurora MC-E was knocking out completely

I have read up and have not seen or read about this so I wanted to see if anyone else has experienced it.

I was riding for about 35 min all together so I don't think that it is the battery (I did not change it out).

Not sure if it is a connection or what or if there is a quick fix.

Setup:
Auroura MC-E headlamp
MTE P7 bars.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Ral83178 said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> Was out this evening and was noticing flickering and also noticing that my Aurora MC-E was knocking out completely
> 
> ...


Funny you should post this. I was out tonight with an MTE P7 (5 mode) on my bars, and about 1.5 or so hours into the ride I noticed a little flickering. It was slight and happened only twice that I noticed. I was actually thinking that maybe my battery was dying down and it was getting ready to drop down a mode. Still, I have used this light for more than a dozen rides (16 - 20) and not had a problem, so we will see how it does tomorrow night.

Note: The EagleTac T10L on my helmet has always been solid and I doubt it will ever have a problem (less jolting on the helmet, and it's just a better torch).


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

*One SSC P7 on helmet*

Here are my pics on my Dealextreme.com flashlights. I though I was gonna need two of these guys but I only ran one. These things are awesome. I ran one for a little over an hour with no dimming. The pictures are with a not so great camera. I'm glad I ordered these. My buddy has an HID that cost 300 bucks and I spend around 100 for two lights, two batteries and a charger. Wow! what a deal


----------



## TOMMO (Dec 12, 2008)

Look inside the tailcap (where the clicky switch is) there will be 2 little indents, get a screw driver (or long nose pliers if they will fit) and see if it is tight.
Mine was not and when i tightend it has been fine since.
If thats ok pull on the springs and stretch them a bit,might be a bad contact.
Cheers
Tommo.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

My aurora MC-E is low and flickers on the low setting too - I suspect as the last poster said that it's the switch. I've seen / heard that the switches tend to the the weak link in these lights. Just need to find something that is small enough to tighten the switch up.....


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

I did the suggested as above and it was pretty amazing how loose this part was on the back end. Almost a quarter turn. 

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Aurora MC-E shorting out...*

Went out tonight and low and behold the same issue :madman: .. The Auroura MC-E would just go out on me and then I would have to hit it and it would come back on. Is there anything else to tighten or to do to try to fix this issue? I have not taken apart the back or anything and am trying not to get into there if I don't have to.

I am leaning towards returning it for a new one. Has anyone had good/ bad luck returning stuff to DX?

Tom


----------



## Chad5080 (Jul 13, 2008)

I received two 2 mode MTE SSC P7's a couple weeks after christmas and I've been pretty pleased. The batteries I received were just two batteries taped together and only say 18650 3.2V LiFePO4, I thought I ordered the Trustfire protected batteries. I also have this charger http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.936 . How do I know if these batteries are protected? If they are protected I assume I can leave them charging overnight.

Also I was thinking about purchasing a third light and was going to buy another MTE P7 for my helmet but from what I've read (it took me awhile to get through this thread lol) I should look for a light with a beam instead of flood. So the Aurora MC-E would be a better light then?
Thanks


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

I've been using only a MTE P7 on my helmet and I like the semi flood beam it gives out. I'd say it's a matter of preference. Try one of your MTEs on your helmet before you buy another one I'd say.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

TOMMO said:


> Look inside the tailcap (where the clicky switch is) there will be 2 little indents, get a screw driver (or long nose pliers if they will fit) and see if it is tight.
> Mine was not and when i tightend it has been fine since.
> If thats ok pull on the springs and stretch them a bit,might be a bad contact.
> Cheers
> Tommo.


*I second that.* I have 2 tr-801's which I use on the helmet or bars, depending on which bike I'm on, and I was having problems with the lights changing modes every time I would hit a bump. On the mountain bike, not so bad (I'm guessing the shock helps), but on the road bike it was much worse, as road vibrations are picked up even more frequently. So I had two lights flashing erratically changing modes about every 2 seconds. Very annoying :madmax: Eventually, I started hearing a rattling and then one of them completely stopped working.

Not about to give up on these lights too fast, I did some tinkering and also discovered what TOMMO mentioned above, and my lights are back to 100% working status. No flickering, no random changes, no rattling.

I also wrapped the 18650 batteries in a 6-7" long piece of regular white copy paper so they fit real snug inside the compartment. No more battery shaking either. These lights are completely solid now. I can bang them in my palm, shake them vigorously, and they do not change modes. I'm relieved.

Now, on to the good stuff. I'm gonna go with two P7-C's for the bars to add to my collection, and I'll be happy...for now.

BTW, I rode with my friend the other night, and he showed up with a Wal-Mart type light for some singletrack riding  ...so I lent him one of my tr-801's, leaving myself with the other one. My point is, one single tr-801 is enough light to get by, _but be careful and at least make sure it's a trail you're familiar with_


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

atxlatino said:


> ....Now, on to the good stuff. *I'm gonna go with two P7-C's for the bars to add to my collection, *and I'll be happy...for now.
> 
> BTW, I rode with my friend the other night, and he showed up with a Wal-Mart type light for some singletrack riding  ...so I lent him one of my tr-801's, leaving myself with the other one. My point is, one single tr-801 is enough light to get by, _but be careful and at least make sure it's a trail you're familiar with_


Two P-7's for the bars would make a nice combo as long as you have ample space on your bars. A good strategy for two P-7's bar mounted would be to use one ( full time ) and the other as high beam-boost for those fast/technical sections. Then after an hour when the one is starting to dim, you make the other your full time light. If you time this right, the battery on the previous full time P-7 will start to recover a tad, still making it useful for spot high-boost mode for short sections. Of course you can switch out batteries at anytime but this would be a good way to extend run times. The plus side of all this is that you can also lend one of the P-7's to a friend as well a TR-801 for his helmet which would make one heck of a nice set-up.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

2 x P7 ran in 1/2 power is enough for general riding, just need full whack on 1 of them if not both for fast down sections!!!


I've got that 400lumen MC-E which runs for 2hours+ easy, with the P7 in Medium all the time great.

Spot Q5 ( the drop that works with 18650 ) so 2hour run time also, with a MC-E on Medium most of the time, the 8 mode 1 always 1 touch away from full power then, then off wait 5seconds and back to medium 

Works well, rarely change my batterys on a group ride as there around 2hours, got a 4hour ride outta the setup without changing a battery too the once.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup, I'm trying to get ready for post-wind season here in El Paso starting sometime in May give or take a few weird weeks, which means...it's going to get hot. Unbearably hot. So I'll probably start doing mostly night rides until September. Then it's mountain bike Utopia over here because the summer rains convert our mountain into a beautiful green oasis. It almost doesn't look like a desert at that time of year. 

But back to the topic. New LED technology is pretty neat. I'm glad I discovered this info and this thread (and so many others).


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Despite being in the UK, I hate even 25c say to ride in so I'll do alot of my summer riding at night to, advantage in the summer is you can stay out for 4hour++ easy without your feet and hands freezing like over the winter.

Even at 25c if humid the extra fluid you have to lug around sucks to.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

25c? Wow, that's sounds perfect to me. Try 35-40c, and no tree cover. It's really energy draining to go out during the day.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

All depends on what your used to, I did a long ride in Spain the once 42c my computer was reading but due to no humidity I was fine, barely drank anything and was fine.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Mate just got this P7 and the matching 8 mode MC-E, so I'll be trying out 2 x P7's on the bars + 1/2 power MC-E and 2 Full power MC-E's on my head soon, thats 3000Lumens baby 

Likely fit my 230lumen Q5 to just cause I can


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Both my MTE P-7 and my Aurora MC-E torch ( for helmet ) were bought last year just before the cold weather came. As such I haven't really had a lot of chances to play around with them. Warmer weather is almost here...Woo! Hoo!...( east coast USA )
During the winter I was thinking what it might be like to run my MTE P-7 bar mounted to add some additional Zip to my bar mounted Dinotte 600L. Not that I need to do that, the 600L is enough for 90% of most trails that I ride. Still, adding the P-7 torch for boost would give me 1200lm on the bars for those rare dangerously fast technical downhills..:thumbsup: ( * not to mention the additional output of my helmet lights 500-800lm ) The nice thing about LED torches ( other than being cheap ) is that there are many ways to use them...either as an _All Torch System _or as a supplement/booster to a lower powered commercial system.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Cat-Man-Do I think my mates ordered 1 of those 1350Lumen Photon Max Extremes should be interesting to see soon, shame about the switches position though 

I run with torches in Medium mode or lower power for longer run time, with torches on standby for when more is required, entirely torch based but as you do with the more expensive systems


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Torches stolen...*

So it has been a while&#8230; I had a great run with my MTE P7 C Bin and my Aurora MC-E 2 modes. I went to look for them in my garage this evening to run my batteries for a little and low and behold it looks as though that they have been stolen out of my garage&#8230; I am pissed :madmax: (at least my bike is still here

Anyhow&#8230; UGH&#8230;. I am guess I am in the market again and need to place another order to DX&#8230;..

Question: Is there any other technology out there that I should wait on or is The P7 and the MC-E still the set up? I am actually thinking of getting two P7's instead so that the light is the same. I found my eyes to kind of bug out with the different whites.

Thanks in advance.

tom


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

You might be better off with MC-E K Bins, if you prefer a whiter white still likely put more light forward than a P7 and cheaper to, on my list to try. a MC-E K and a P7 C should about a similar type of bluey white to so P7 C-bin bars MC-E K head!!

Likely September area before higher powered Single emittors are out think 350lumens likely another 6months before they role that into MC-E's to give that a boost.

Mates $36 P7 couldn't take vibrations, mode changes all the time had to use another switch with it so not going to recommend 1 of them sadly.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ral83178 said:


> So it has been a while&#8230; I had a great run with my MTE P7 C Bin and my Aurora MC-E 2 modes. I went to look for them in my garage this evening to run my batteries for a little and low and behold it looks as though that they have been stolen out of my garage&#8230;.. I am actually thinking of getting two P7's instead so that the light is the same. I found my eyes to kind of bug out with the different whites.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> tom


I have the same torches...never had a problem with the the different color tints. Newer technology is coming. Cree is coming out with the XP-G in the fall ( hopefully ). That might bring a new line of single emitter torches in the 350lm range. My real hope is that the upgraded technology will filter up to a new brighter MC-E. A 1000+ lm MC-E would be sweet. :thumbsup: As far as I know I don't think there is a standard torch out there that has more throw than the Aurora but I could be wrong about that. I do know that there have been some improvements with the P-7 torches. The P-7's with D-bin emitters are getting some good reviews. I have yet to see one in person but I did order one ( multi-mode ) to add to my cache of torches. Can't wait till it comes so I can compare the two bins. If I was you I would just go ahead and reorder what you had. It might be a good while before new stuff hits the markets. Like I said before, the only change you might want to consider is getting a D-bin P-7. Next time, put the stuff under lock and key. At least you can sleep easy knowing that the person(s) who took it probably has no way to charge the battery. ( unless they got the charger too ..:nonod: ). Unless they know where to get the charger/batteries they will be pretty much Screwed once the batteries die.


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Some questions...and some requests. I'm still waiting for my P-7 torch to show from China. It should of been here by now.. anyway, What are your impressions of the torch's beam pattern / throw? Do you like the two modes that were given you with the torch? Is the light output useful when on low mode ( using just one )? Is it as bright as you thought it would be? Did you do a run time test yet of the torch on high? How long does it run before starting to dim?
> Now the requests...More beam pics ..:smilewinkgrin: ... only could you find a plain straight away dirt section?...and this time maybe use some small paper cups for reference ( ...say at 25ft...50ft...100ft...etc.)
> Personally I'm more interested in what just one does on the bars aimed a little more forward. Then helmet mounted by itself.. lastly, helmet and bar mounted together pointed between 50 and 100ft each so I can judge the cumulative beam patterns and throw. I know doing photo shots is a b*t*h but they are so appreciated..TIA :thumbsup:


I ordered 3 x MTE P7 - 2 mode lights, as well as a few of the Magicshine bike lights from DX. They finally arrived yesterday (took 3 weeks). This was my first order from DX and it has certainly been a lesson in patience.
Anyway, to answer your question I did a runtime test last night. Turned it on high and just left it on the coffee table pointing at the ceiling with all the other house lights turned off. It is so bright, it lit up the whole room (quite a big room) with such a nice white light.
I would say it ran for about 1,5 hrs before it started to fade noticeably. I was using a fully charged 18650 salvaged from an old laptop battery, so I don't know exactly what capacity the battery is.

You certainly do have something to look forward to when yours arrive. I have been very impressed with mine. Very bright, and a really great balance between flood & spot.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bradjackson said:


> I ordered 3 x MTE P7 - 2 mode lights,


Brad, which one did you get, have a sku?


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Brad, which one did you get, have a sku?


SKU 12325


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*Help with Fixing DX lights*

I bought the MTE P7 and an MCE (MTE?- can't remember) last year. Both are not working correctly. The P7 is visibly less bright than last year and the switch cycles through all the modes instead of staying with what I select. Sometimes it works OK for a few seconds, but then it starts cycling - maybe it takes a little bump to happen but I can't swear that is the cause. I dismantled all the parts of the switch assembly and put it back together but there was no change.
any other ideas?

thanks,
DT


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dtheo said:


> I bought the MTE P7 and an MCE (MTE?- can't remember) last year. Both are not working correctly. The P7 is visibly less bright than last year and the switch cycles through all the modes instead of staying with what I select. Sometimes it works OK for a few seconds, but then it starts cycling - maybe it takes a little bump to happen but I can't swear that is the cause. *I dismantled all the parts of the switch assembly and put it back together but there was no change.*
> any other ideas?
> 
> thanks,
> DT


Did you try loosening and then re-tightening the metal O-rings on the switch ? Also try the same thing for the Pill where the LED is. I have a five mode P-7 and have had similar problems. Twice now I have had the LED go out altogether. In that case messing with the O-rings didn't seem to help. What did seem to help was tapping on the metal pill that the LED is mounted to. Just don't hit the LED if you try this. I have no idea why this worked but perhaps there was a bad connection with the driver inside the pill that I couldn't see. Suddenly the LED popped on while I was doing this and all was fine. This has happened twice with mine. Right now it is working fine but I consider it unreliable and carry a back-up if I use it. If you can't get it to work you might have to go the return route..


----------

